# 3 weeks and counting



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - 4/28 - 5/5 - 5/12 - *5/21*
weight: 143- 137 - 134 - 134 - 131 - 129.5 - 129 - 127 - *126*
Tri: 23 - 19 - 18 - 17- 15 - 12.5 - 13.5 - 12 - *10*
Bi: 6 - 4 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 2.5 - 2.5 - 2.5 - *2.5*
Subscap: 14 - 10 - 9 - 8 - 7 - 7 - 7 - 6.5 - *6.5*
Supra: 17 - 13 - 8.5 - 7.5 - 6 - 6 - 5 - 5 - *4.0*
Pec: 10 - 7.5 - 7 - 3.5 - 3 - 3 - 3.5 - 3 - *3*
Abs: 14 - 9 - 7 - 5.5 - 5 - 5 - 5 - 4 - *4*
Kidney: 31 - 23 - 21.5 - 16 - 15 - 13 - 14 - 13.5 - *11*
Quad: 42 - 35 - 31.5 - 25 - 22.5 - 21.5 - 22 - 21 - *20*
Calf: 25 - 22 - 21 - 21 - 20- 18.5 - 18 - 17.5 - *16*
BF %: 23.9 - 17.4 - 15.46 - 13.07- 11.8 - 10.88 - 11.06 - 10.3 - *9.4*
fat lbs: 33.78 - 23.8 - 20 - 17.5 - 15.2 - 14.09 - 14.26 - 13.08 - *11.8*  I swear this is all in my friggen legs!!!!!!
LBM: 109.22 - 113 - 113 - 116.5 - 115 - 115.4 - 114.7 - 113.9 - *114*

Diet is still as follows:

Meal 1: 6 egg whites and 1 1/2 tbs cream of wheat
Meal 2: 4 oz turkey or fish, 1/2 c sweet potato, 1c. green veggies
Meal 3: 4 oz turkey or fish, 1/2c. sweet potato, 1c green veggies
Meal 4: 4 oz turkey, fish or chicken and 2c. green veggies
Meal 5: same as 4 or 5 egg white omelet with shrooms/onions
snacks are sf. jello, lettuce, salad (lettuce/tomatoe), sf pop sicles.  I've been on a salad kick lately, so more salad than green veggies, but I have had broc. with cauliflower and french style cut green beans too.
Water: roughly 5 to 6 liters per day, if not more, 1 diet coke, and crystal light...oh..we finally discovered sf. koolaid too.
Supps: multi vita/mineral x2 day, calcium x2, Vita. e x2, B complex, EFA's x2.
Cardio:
AM crap: 40 mins on treadmill, varies according to mood. sometimes incline of 10 at a pace of 3.2 to 3.5, also do intervals with running and walking.
PM Crap: 35 mins of stair stepper set at a 6 to 7


The dorky azz pics from lastnight.  Gawd I just love my hair in these!   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=654659


----------



## nikegurl (May 21, 2004)

Amazing progress.  You're going to be PLENTY ready.


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

1st journal
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27875

2nd Journal
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29914


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

Don't worry your pretty little self.  

The legs are coming! Run little leggies run!


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

I wish Greekie!  I was told to do spin class tomorrow.  ick ick!  Plus sprints.  double ick!  Haven't done them this week due to all the rain we had, but those puppies might actually look like legs instead of tree trunks in the end.


----------



## DrChiro (May 21, 2004)

well it's about time you started a new one....i thought we were still 9 weeks out...now i know its 3...you know i get confused.

hey...i bought lots of eggs at SAMS..the fridge is full of them now....like 8 dozen in there now...that reminds me...time to eat!


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

hmm...that is scary.


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2004)

3 weeks? Wow...so close. Looking fab in your new pics as always!


----------



## DrChiro (May 21, 2004)

i just had 8 harboiled egg whites with dill seasoning...it was actually good.

i am currently hardboiling 64 eggs.....come home and help me peel them.


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

OMG...your shitting me?  Your peeling those yourself.    We have a pot big enough for that many eggs?  Don't give all those yolks to the dogs.  They'll be  us out of the house tonight.  Craig....that BIG box has 15 dozen in it......

Jillie!  Three weeks!  crunch time is upon us! and then....Godiva Choc Cheesecake! 

Thank you Nikegirl!


----------



## shortstuff (May 21, 2004)

Jodie you look awesome!!!  I am so amazed, and so jealous that Craig does everything he does for you    I am lucky if Darren wants to not eat dessert, otherwise I am stuck watching him eat it, let alone dieting and working out like crazy!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

Craig is awesome Short.  Very thoughtful,  helpful, and supportive.  He's a keeper. With me, I get sidetracked easy and don't always put his needs first like I should, but I'm learning!


----------



## DrChiro (May 21, 2004)

there are 15 dozen in those boxes?

well if that is the case...we have about 20 dozen in the fridge right now.

and NO...we didn't have 1 pot big enough for 64 eggs....but we did have 2 pots big enough for 32 each...lol.


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

Yes Baby...15 dozen in that BIG box.  Is the box still in the house?  Be sure......LOL  There should be 5 stacks of 36....


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2004)

as always, excellent work!

I wish the missus could take after your gung-ho attitude.


----------



## DrChiro (May 21, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=yohimbine+hcl

there it is baby...figured it was easier this way...than by telling you over the phone


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

Thank you NT!  

Gung ho attitude?  Right now I feel like it is all torture.


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

I got it Craig.  LOL  Just had to finish up with a resi.

Craig...I have an idea.  Do you want to go over to Kolh's to see what they have for Sunday?  Get me some things that YOU like and stuff for you.  Come get my ATM card.


----------



## shortstuff (May 21, 2004)

hey jodie, question, do you use a fat burner or is this is all through diet and cardio?


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Thank you NT!
> 
> Gung ho attitude?  Right now I feel like it is all torture.



 ... I guess it depends on which side of the fence you're on.


----------



## DrChiro (May 21, 2004)

damn...you know i would be bad about finding the right size and things you like..i would much rather go with you....but maybe i'll go take a look after lunch.


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> hey jodie, question, do you use a fat burner or is this is all through diet and cardio?


I use an ECY stack 3 x per day, sometimes 2x per day, depends on how I feel in the afternoon.  I really don't feel much difference either way.  Tanya stacked up on the REAL ephdra stuff.  LOL   Rest is through diet and cardio.


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> damn...you know i would be bad about finding the right size and things you like..i would much rather go with you....but maybe i'll go take a look after lunch.


You go find them...I'll try it on and exchange tomorrow if I have too.  I can pretty much tell you the sizes.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2004)

Very Awesome progress Jodie!!  I'm so very proud of you.  Come June 1st, I get so serious w/ the diet and working out.....I have a lot of work to do.  

You look so awesome!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

Jodie I am Very Proud of you also!! Your So Amazing and Inspiring! I can't wait to see you on stage.

You have an awesome boyfriend there!! He is So Wonderful to you!!!!!!!!!

Kohls is having a big sale right now..bigger than normal!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

CRAIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG....KOHL'S!!!!   hehe

I left him my atm card after lunch.  


Thanks you guys on the wonderfl comments.  I still see a LARGE rear and legs when I look at those pics.  I'm being my worst critic here.  But its coming along as scheduled.

Tamtam....I can't wait for you to begin!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

Yep We are our own worst critic!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

as always Jodie, EXCELLENT WORK!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 21, 2004)

Hey Jodie
pics look awesome

especially your arms! they look HUGE!
and everything else is good and defined as well!

Keep it up


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

Cat...that was because I had just trained them, they were still pumped.


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> as always Jodie, EXCELLENT WORK!!!


Thank you Jen


----------



## sara (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!! You look GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

Thank you Sara!  How are you doing?


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

My AVI is my new goal!   It's what I am going to have on July 12th about 10pm.  Godiva Choc. Cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory!  


I guess I better post our shoulder workout from lastnight.  We ended up going late since we spent an hour at Kohl's before going to  the gym.  Got some really cute things for $75! 2 pair of shorts, pair of capri pants, 4 shirts and a shirt for Craig.  Shocked the hell out of me that I was already in a size 5.  Only if I would stay in that size 5!!  By the time the show gets here in three weeks, I'll be smaller still, but maybe this year I can maintain the size 5.  I'd be a happy camper!

Ok..the workout, I got pissed in the end when some idiot was on the pec dec so I did not train rear delts.

DB shoulder presses  supersetted with front raises
4x12,10,8,6@25,35,35,35         4x12,10,8,6@15,20,25,25
Standing laterals
3x10@25,25,30
Shrugs
3x15@90,180,230
1/4 seated laterals
3x20@20,25,25

No cardio, just didn't feel like it.  Going to take spin class at 10am this morning.  We eneded up at Target instead of cardio.


----------



## atherjen (May 22, 2004)

MMMM I dont like cheesecake but your avi looks GOOD!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2004)

mmmmm, I love cheesecake.....I think I will eat some in 5 weeks!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 22, 2004)

even if you arms were still pumped
they are still huge :0


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

I might have to have two slices of that cheesecake!  But it's $8.95 a slice! 


Abs from just a few mins ago after spin class, had to beat the hell outta my legs so they will attempt to look like they have cuts like the abs.


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2004)

Damn, nice abs!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> even if you arms were still pumped
> they are still huge :0


Cat..their small.  Only 12 1/2 right now.


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Damn, nice abs!!


Thank you Patrick.  If you were here in Texas, Craig and I would bring you cheesecake for after your show.  Its a well deserved thing!  

Ok...just ate, have three hours I can go shopping!  bbl


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 22, 2004)

smokin'!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 22, 2004)

do you just wear a white undershirt to your spinning class?


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

Umm..why you asking this?   But usually a sports bra and no t shirt.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2004)

Damn smokin' abs Jodie....I can't wait to have abs like that.  I can't wait to begin either Jodie.   I'm gonna work my   off and take in nothing but some quality foods....

 ALL THE TIME 

I think I'm gonna follow your diet plan too.

Hope all is okay, I will see you guys in a week!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

Everything is great Tam!  Been at the pool this afternoon soaking up sun!   Have a safe trip!  I got your message.  Craig and I are going to watch this Extreme Fighting stuff tonight.  I get to see Blood!  and watch peeps get the hell beat out of them.  (I think)


----------



## greekblondechic (May 22, 2004)

Your new avi is such a tease Jodie! 

I went to the cheesecake factory last night and resisted


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

Should I change it?   I don't want to be a tease.


----------



## heeholler (May 22, 2004)

Hi GBC. The cheesecake factory? Where is that at?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 22, 2004)

Its fine hon 

Hee, over at Menlo Park Mall


----------



## JLB001 (May 22, 2004)

Greekie...let me know if it gets tobe too much and I'll switch it to something else.


----------



## heeholler (May 22, 2004)

Oh ok, in Edison.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 22, 2004)

Cheesecake looks nastay


----------



## Paynne (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - 4/28 - 5/5 - 5/12 - *5/21*
> weight: 143- 137 - 134 - 134 - 131 - 129.5 - 129 - 127 - *126*
> Tri: 23 - 19 - 18 - 17- 15 - 12.5 - 13.5 - 12 - *10*
> ...


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2004)

You are looking amazing Jodie


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

Dang Jodie !

You are lookin' extra good there girl !  Congrats ! A *LOT*  of hard work been going on to look like that !   Be proud .  And to your competition.. BEWARE OF JODIE !!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2004)

LOL, Ya'll are funny.  Thank you for the nice comments.  

Cat...cheesecake is not nasty!  It's yummy for my tummy!  Thank God I have not had cravings for sweets since I haven't had cheat foods in two weeks.

Don't have much time to post today, gotta shower and get ready to go with Craig to do photos.  I found some really cool blk&whts I want of him.     We have to be there noonish.  


Oh...this am, we got up and did sprints.  I am beginning to see changes in the tree trunks over the past few days, so everythign should be falling into place.


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2004)

HAVE FUN AT YOUR PHOTSHOOT!!!

YOUR ABS LOOK SOOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 23, 2004)

JODIE!!! CRAIG!!!! your pics are STUNNING BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2004)

Thank you Jen!  We have a bunch of others but need to resize, etc.  I think Craig will be posing some in his gallery sometime, but don't know when.


----------



## cajunFit (May 23, 2004)

Jodie......your photos are Unbelievable, you and Craig look so beautiful.  I love the romantic shots.  The photographer did an amazing job.

Btw, I am sooooo Proud of you, you look so good girl.  I wish I had those legs and the glutes too 

Tell Craig, thats just a girl thang LOL


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2004)

I hate my legs!    I look at them and see fat on the back of them that needs to go bye bye quick!  I might end up trying one of your tricks soon!  Bought some at the store the other day.    I swear I am gonna start sleeping and doing cardio in rubber pants. 

I'll see about resizing some of the others to email to you.  If you want to shoot with Tim, let me know and we can set it up.  Ya know...FREE!   Just bring ideas because we really didn't have many today.


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

This morning, we got up and did cardio at 6:30.  ick
15 mins on the elliptical, 15 on the treadmill and 10 on the bike.

Dealing with a bad headache today so far and a bitchy boss.  Augh..life


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

You look great Jodie!!!!!!!! Your gonna rock hun!


----------



## Stacey (May 24, 2004)

oh my gosh those pictures are AWESOME!!!! I Love them!!!!! You two Look AMAZING~ And SO Sexy!!!!!!!!!!! 

sowwwwwy about the bitchy boss


----------



## shortstuff (May 24, 2004)

Wow Jodie I just saw those pictures, you and Craig look awesome!!!!!!!!!  I am truly impressed.  Makes me want to get up tomorrow morning and go do cardio


----------



## DrChiro (May 24, 2004)

Hey everyone....just wanted to say thanks for all the nice comments on the pictures....of course it helps when the girl next to you is Jodie...there is no such thing as a bad picture if she is in it. 
My baby photographs very well..but she still looks better in person....at least thats my opinion...but i could be a bit biased.


----------



## DrChiro (May 24, 2004)

Show boss lady Sheri those biceps and tell her she better step off....even better....tell her you wont make her any more cake and cookies when the show is over...that will keep her in line.


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

Honeyyyyyyyyyyyyybunsssssssssssssssssssss!

you look great in the pics too!  We just need to plan better next time.  My headache is gone and Cherie left for the afternoon.


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

Hi Jodie...

Had to stop in and tell you how GREAT you and your honey look in those pics!!  I loved them, sooooo sexy.  
Congrats to you both!


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

Sapphire...I've got the ones of HIS butt here at home.  I don't think he would like me showing his rear.  Thank you for the nice comments.


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2004)

Fab pics Jodie!!! I luv the top you are wearing in your avi, what brand is it??? Do you have any pics of you in that outfit-you should post em'!


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

Jillie...I bought that at Walmart.  LOL  It was cheap, like $4 for the top and $5 for the bottoms.  Fruit of the Loom baby!  LOL   Money is soooo tight right now.  These comps and food are about to be the death of us both.

I'll post a pic in the outfit later when I get back home. K?


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

WOW - the pics of you 2 are so awsome.  You guys look great


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

Thank you Jodi.  You and your sweetie shoudl do some!    How was your visit home?  Lots of cake?


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

I'm dragging bad today!  Just want to go home and crawl in bed.  The next month's work schdule sucks, only weekend I am off is for our show, then won't have another off until the 2nd show.  That means 3 weekends in a row with several stretchs in there where I am working 12 straight days with no days off.  Then on top of that, they are putting us on a new system for billing, etc and rolling it out during that time frame.   I've already warned one of my co-workers that I may be the biotch from hell the whole month.  I'm thinking I should go ahead and look for a new job before I get fired for being a Biotch at this one.  Kinda prepare myself or have to avoid lots of peeps.


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Thank you Jodi.  You and your sweetie shoudl do some!    How was your visit home?  Lots of cake?


  He'd never do that.  My visit was good thank you but it was hard saying goodbye.  

I ate so much cake that at one point I even looked at the cake and my stomach churned


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> He'd never do that.  My visit was good thank you but it was hard saying goodbye.
> 
> I ate so much cake that at one point I even looked at the cake and my stomach churned


Gawd I love that feeling!    I'll probably do that for one day, eat all kinds of stuff, balloon up 10 lbs, then start back on the diet that Monday.


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Sapphire...I've got the ones of HIS butt here at home.  I don't think he would like me showing his rear.  Thank you for the nice comments.


Awww no butt shots!      Oh well...   

You are welcome, I really liked them, very beautiful.


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Awww no butt shots!      Oh well...
> 
> You are welcome, I really liked them, very beautiful.


I'll work on him and see if we can get a  one.  May require some trade offs of some kind.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 24, 2004)

pics are really awesome

You both look amazing


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'll work on him and see if we can get a  one.  May require some trade offs of some kind.


You should do a couples butt shot!  NOW THAT WOULD BE HOT!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

Ummm.....I don't think he would agree to that one.   I might be able to dig up a couple of jackass donkeys.

Craig said between the two of us we have so much junk in the trunk that it wouldn't fit in a picture.   

Is it ok if we have your avi butt to see instead?


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> pics are really awesome
> 
> You both look amazing


Thank  you Cat.


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2004)

Chest workout

DB incline bench
4x12,10,8,6@40,45,45,45
DB Incline flyes turned palm to palm at top supersetted w/ boy pushups
3x12,10,8,@30,35,35            3x15 on pushups
Cybex press with walking lunge (20Lbs)
3x12@60,80,80   3x20 on lunges
Cable crossovers (this was Craig's idea)
1 HUGEEEEEEEEE set of 85@30  (he's trying to kill me, I think)
Mountain Climbers
3x40

cardio was 35 mins on stepper, then tanned and went to Walmart for MORE FOOD!  augh!
dinner was turkey and mixed salad

Dragged pretty bad during this workout, Craig kept asking me what was wrong...I wanted to beg for one small serving of sweet potatos, but Floyd told me no.  So, gotta listen to Craig, Floyd and Jon.  If this is how the next few weeks will be, this is truly gonna suck.   I'll be a whiny baby before the end. I can see that my lifts have begun to decrease in weights, so I may drop them down and hit higher reps.  I just asked Craig, he said no to that too.  I swear this is not my day.


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2004)

Hang in there Jodie!

I've never been where you are now( guess thats why I don't look as good as you two do . LOL) but hang in there !


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ummm.....I don't think he would agree to that one.   I might be able to dig up a couple of jackass donkeys.
> 
> Craig said between the two of us we have so much junk in the trunk that it wouldn't fit in a picture.
> ...




I seriously doubt that anybody who looks like the two of YOU have too much junk in the trunk....  Your abs are unbelievable, HOW DO YOU DO IT????  My God, you both are so hot I am not sure who I would want to date,you or him!!    

Sure you can look at my butt if I can drool over YOUR ABS!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 25, 2004)

Well...I'll take that as a complement!  

My abs..hmm.  Well, back in 2000, I wanted Janet Jackson abs, that was my quest wayyyy back when!   I trained the hell out of them, like everyday and bunchs of sets with different types of exercises.  (I was in overkill mode on these, ya'll would shit if you knew how many reps I would do, like 4x25 of 4 to 5 different exercises).  I have good genetics in the ab dept, and suck rear genetics in the leg dept, plus I loose most of my bodyfat in my upper body which shows them more when the fat levels are lower.  Even when I am heavier, you can still see a faint hint of them, just not as detailed as right now.  I think right now I would trade the abs for legs.


----------



## JLB001 (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Hang in there Jodie!
> 
> I've never been where you are now( guess thats why I don't look as good as you two do . LOL) but hang in there !


Gary...I'm hanging in there, this morning has started off alot better.  I don't feel like I am lagging near what I was yesterday.  I think it was lack of sleep on Sunday.  But I would kill for a Mr. Goodbar Choc. bar right now.  


This am's cardio was the usual 40 mins, 30 on the treadmill with walk on an incline, then running up to a 6.2, then more walking, followed up with 10 mins on the bike withthe seat set low.


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

That lack of sleep will kill ANYONE!!  I can't believe how you are dealing with lack of sleep because I know I don't function well without sleep.


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I think right now I would trade the abs for legs.



Don't even think about it!   You're clearly going to have both.  I saw the legs in the last set of photos (they're there!) AND you still have time for them to get even sharper.  They're gonna be there the way you want them - your hard work and discipline are clearly paying off so try your best to keep the faith.  You look wonderful!


----------



## JLB001 (May 25, 2004)

Work is hell today.  It's starting to rank right up there with Cardio on my list of don't likes.  

Nikegurl..I'm trying to be pateint.  I seem to have very few of those lately.  I see the changes that are coming daily, but its still a waiting game.


----------



## JLB001 (May 25, 2004)

I think this is one of my favs.  Just didn't want to post it in the galleries.Favorite so Far


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

wow.  that is truly breathtaking...so beautiful.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> wow.  that is truly breathtaking...so beautiful.



i agree 100%


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

Very sweet AND sexy.  My favorite too!  Can I have your abs??


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

That is a great photo!!  Was the rest of the shoot like that?


----------



## JLB001 (May 25, 2004)

Nope.  LOL


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

THAT PHOTO WAS AWESOME!!! Post some more, post some more!!!!!  I'd frame that one


----------



## JLB001 (May 25, 2004)

We might frame that one Jill.  Gotta see how it looks printed.  Just don't have much free time to take it to Eckerd's.


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

simply BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!  the photographer is superb but you two just bring out the best in the pics!


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

Jen...your new avi is so cute!  Your a very pretty young lady. (see...I didn't say girl)

Thanks for the complements on the pics, we had fun doing them.


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

Lastnight's back workout.  

NG pulldowns
3x12@70,80,90(10)
HS Rows
3x12@45,70,70(10)
One Arm DB rows
3x12@40,50,50
Hyper Ext.
3x20@25
Pullups
3x15
Cardio was 35 mins on the stepper at a level 7.   Woprkout kinda sucked, felt tired and drained doing this one lastnight.

Cardio this am..  20 mins on recumbent bike, 20 mins on treadmill (walk, incline and jogging then more walking)


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2004)

pssssst ... Jodie, I convinced the missus to get her cardio done in the morning.  She rode her bike to the gym this morning


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

I did my calories today for the foods I am having.  Gosh its low, like 1000 per day.  Macros break down to 126g. protein, 88g carbs and 5 g. fats with the switch in meats to fish and turkey and oats to cream of wheat.  Still taking all my vitamins and such 2x per day.  I didn't realize that the calories were so low.  Kinda scary.  No wonder I have been feeling like complete shit.  

I threw the chex mix in the trash this morning here at work, Audrey isn't tall enough to reach the other bag, so no worries about more chex mix until next week.  I work the whole weekend plus Monday alone so noone will get the crap out of the top shelf.  We have cookies and icecream, but that isn't a temptation to me and it should be gone over the weekend too.  Cherie's bday is the 7th of June sooooo guess who gets to bake the frigen yellow cake loaded with two cans of frosting????   ME!!!!  and can't have any!  

I'm still worried that my legs won't be here when they need to be.  The mental head game crap of worries have begun.  I stop training them on the 2nd of June, 10 days before the show.

Still haven't heard from Bonnie on the green suit.  Not sure if that will make here or not, but I have the blue one.  Glad I ordered that just in case.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 26, 2004)

wow that is low
i would die 

Have a great evening


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> pssssst ... Jodie, I convinced the missus to get her cardio done in the morning.  She rode her bike to the gym this morning


That is AWESOME NT!


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> wow that is low
> i would die
> 
> Have a great evening


You wouldn't die Cat...You'd be hungry all the time.


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

Leg Workout, wasn't anything fancy or with alot of weights.  Was a stressful day and its reflected in this as well.

Ab & Add thingie for thighs
2x30       60, 70    80, 90
Smith Machine Lunges
4x15@45,65,65,65
supersetted with 4x20 popsquats
Exts supersetted with step ups
4x15@60,60,60,60,60
Seated curls
4x15@40,50,50,50
Seated Calf Raises
3x15@70
Stacey's Pilate Squat things
2x20@50

No cardio tonight.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

I just wanted to drop in, and tell you good luck   Also your abs looked fantastic in that "after spinning pic"  I wish mine looked like that!  Nice journal too.. seems so mellow in here.


----------



## JLB001 (May 26, 2004)

Mellow?  ummm, thanks?  
Probably won't be the next few weeks.   I feel a good whiney, grumpy two weeks coming on.  The final crunch time.

Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2004)

Hi Jodie !


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

Hi Gary...what is your avi?


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hi Gary...what is your avi?


It is the engine compartment of the 1970 Roadrunner I use to show .  I miss that car ! 

Have a great day and no grumpiness or whining  allowed !


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhh....I thought maybe a cheeseburger or something.      All I can really see is yellow on it.  

Yes.....I have food on the brain.   Would really really like a pan of rice krispy treats.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ohhhhhhhhhh....I thought maybe a cheeseburger or something.      All I can really see is yellow on it.
> 
> Yes.....I have food on the brain.   Would really really like a pan of rice krispy treats.




What, a week and a half left now???  Hang  in there.  4.5 weeks left for me and all I can think about is food.


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

Friday will be 2 weeks Patrick.  You'll be fine Patrick, I was looking in your journal yesterday, your coming along great.  Nice lat spread there!  Which show are you doing up there?


----------



## DrChiro (May 27, 2004)

hmm..gary's avi does kind of look like a cheesburger doesn't it....or maybe that is just because i really really really want a cheesburger from Fudruckers right now.


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> That is AWESOME NT!



and she's planning on going tomorrow too!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 27, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!   Hope your having a good day so far?  Why do you have to quit training your legs 10 days before the show?  My legs are my problem too, but yours look awesome!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

Andrea...I hold alot of water in my legs, stopping them 10 days out allows it to go away some.  It's not pumping as much blood into them and keeping them full.  I'll keep my cardio up until that Tuesday with walking on the treadmill then nothing after that.  Just posing stuff til the day of.  That Friday and Saturday it won't be uncommon to find me sitting on the floor with my legs up on the couch. (I know, I'm weird)



Craig.....Fuddrucker's on the 13th!   1 lber for you and 1/2 lb for me.    Ohhhhhhhhhhh and onion rings and a HUGE basket of fries with ketchup!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 27, 2004)

I see a cheeseburger too


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

So it wasn't me just seeing things?   

I see yellow stuff that looks like cheese...and a piece of meat and a bun!


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

oh....I forgot about cardio this morning.  I did 25 mins on the stationary bike and 20 mins on the treadmill.


----------



## DrChiro (May 27, 2004)

13th...my lucky #....damn you made me hungry...that after show food list keeps getting longer.

so far for me:

pizza
IHOP
krispy kreme
fudruckers
cheescake factory
some butterfingers bars and reeses pieces or mabye some little debbie swiss cake rolls.

damn...that is way too much shit!

for now.....off to eat my egg whites and broccoli....yummy!


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

is your phone off?


----------



## DrChiro (May 27, 2004)

no...sometimes it doesnt pick up in clinic...i'll call in a sec


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I see a cheeseburger too



 You all have vivid imaginations !   Here's a new one so I am not responsible for any cheat foods. LOL


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

Hmmm...Nope can't mistake that Vette for food!   But it sure can drive me to go get food!   LOL


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hmmm...Nope can't mistake that Vette for food!   But it sure can drive me to go get food!   LOL


  ROFLMAO !!  You are incurable !  But thats ok we all like you the way you are !


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> ROFLMAO !!  You are incurable !  But thats ok we all like you the way you are !


I don't think I will be curable for another few weeks, then it will be cured for 1 day, then broke for 3 1/2 more weeks.  I left the gym lastnight talking about a whole pan of rice krispy treats with loads of butter spread on top.


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

Craigie...............Next Wednesday..what time do you get done with school????


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> 13th...my lucky #....damn you made me hungry...that after show food list keeps getting longer.
> 
> so far for me:
> ...


You should check if you have a Cold Stone Creamery in your area too


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

I don't think we do Jodi.  Is it close to what Marble Slab would be?  We have to have icecream at Maggie Moo's is Tanya comes in.  I promised.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 27, 2004)

Cold Stone and Marble Slab are very similar and damn good.


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

Cold Stone Creamery:

Cold Stone Creamery 
5135 W. Alabama 
Ste. 7315 
Houston, TX 77056 

Phone: 713-572-6600 

OR
Cold Stone Creamery 
10950 FM 1960 West  
Suite H 
Houston, TX 77070 

Phone: 281-897-9400 
 OR
Cross Streets: 
FM 1960 & Jones Road 
OR
Cold Stone Creamery 
7620 Katy Expressway #345 
 I-10 at Silber
Houston, TX 77024 

Phone: 713-680-1877 

Cross Streets: 
I-10 and Silber


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I don't think we do Jodi.  Is it close to what Marble Slab would be?  We have to have icecream at Maggie Moo's is Tanya comes in.  I promised.


Same thing 

OMG its my favorite.  The cheesecake and cake batter ice cream are to die for for.   Then add PB cups, fudge, PB and resees pieces and.....................................

  A little bit of heaven


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

I'm going there this weekend They have one close to me  YUM

At marble Slab last weekend- I had chocolate fatfree yogurt--then added in butterfinger & Oreo - YUMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 27, 2004)

Hey Jodie! yay today was the last day of school for me  

and my dad called a few days ago, he's supposed to be here today to see my brother's grad. ceremony from middle school


----------



## DrChiro (May 27, 2004)

damn jodi and stacey...ice cream wasnt on my list.....but it is now...damn you guys!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> damn jodi and stacey...ice cream wasnt on my list.....but it is now...damn you guys!


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

mmm all this talk of ice cream!  you are all brats!  

Jodie do not despair, leggies will come in! they did before in your other pics. just need to suck the water outta them! 
my ol coach told me that Id be laying with my legs straight in the air before the comp to get the blood outta them! crazie so I can see why u sit around the day before! just squuezze your buns on the couch so it doesnt flatten out!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

Hey I had to get some this past weekend b/c JODI made me crave it when she was talking about that Cold Stone place in her journal..hahaha

Now its your turn


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2004)

But its so damn good.  I have no control over everyones will power


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2004)

Cold Stone Creamery 
7620 Katy Expressway #345 
I-10 at Silber
Houston, TX 77024 
  I know where this one is!   Over by Jillian's!   

OMG..ya'll are bad.  But I can hang with it!  

Jenjen....my buns will never flatten out.  Got too much junk in the trunk to flatten!

Woohoo Cat!   I bet your excited about school being over!  Summer fun!  Enjoy it now, as we get older, the summer flies by!


----------



## Jill (May 27, 2004)

All this 'junk' talk.....ahhhhhhhh!! Cake batter icecream? Sound good.  I snuck a few gummies from the candy bins at the grocery store tonight, Im famous for that!!!

Hey, you know another Jillian?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 27, 2004)

The other day at Cold stone creamery I had a small of the sinless indulgence (ff, no sug added) w/ choc sprinkles, the ice cream was like 160cals and the sprinkles have very few cals!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> But its so damn good.  I have no control over everyones will power


oh girl I know ya don't!!!  YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 

Hi Jodie--Hope your having a Great night & a great workout!


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> But its so damn good.  I have no control over everyones will power




You know, I saw the darndest pick the other day


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

Woohoooo !  It's Friday !  LOL 
Have a great weekend you two !


----------



## cajunFit (May 28, 2004)

Hey there Miss Jodie 

Looks like things are coming along nicely for you with the exception of all the talk of cheat foods LOL and YES MAGGIE MOOS my favorite.

I'm up packing for today, I will be leaving this afternoon.  Wish me luck girl cuz my stress & anxiety levels have been very high  even had an anxiety attack yesterday.

Monday or Tuesday I will be leaving to West Virginia to go see about my grandmother, my dad is leaving today. So say some prayers for me.

Love ya girl!!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (May 28, 2004)

good luck with the show...Jodie just told me this morning that you did decide to go ahead and do it. I know there is nothing I can say to really help calm your nerves....fear of the unknown and all that....but trust us when we say you are going to do very well.

Just remember....even if you are nervous and scared to be on stage....just dont let it show...act confident and that is all they will see at the judges table....they cant see the butterflies in your stomach. 

smile and DONT STARE AT THE CEILING!...


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Woohoooo !  It's Friday !  LOL
> Have a great weekend you two !


Yes!  It's Friday!  But I am stuck working all weekend and Monday.  But do have 3 days off during the week!


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Tanya,

You will do just fine!   You'll blow em away chickie!   I just wish I could go.  If you come to our show, we will do Maggie Moo's!  I gotta try that icecream.  LOL 
I'll call you tomorrow afternoon to see how things went in the am, or if you need to call me before then do so!  I'll listen to ya vent if you need too!


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2004)

What's maggie moos.


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Icecream


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2004)

Good Luck Tanya!


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Icecream


Makes sense 

cajunFit - Good luck.  From the pic that Jodie posted a few weeks ago you look great, don't worry and best of luck to you.


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - 4/28 - 5/5 - 5/12 - 5/21 - *5/28*
weight: 143- 137 - 134 - 134 - 131 - 129.5 - 129 - 127 - 126 - *124.5*
Tri: 23 - 19 - 18 - 17- 15 - 12.5 - 13.5 - 12 - 10 - *8.5*
Bi: 6 - 4 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 2.5 - 2.5 - 2.5 - 2.5 - *2*
Subscap: 14 - 10 - 9 - 8 - 7 - 7 - 7 - 6.5 - 6.5 - *6*
Supra: 17 - 13 - 8.5 - 7.5 - 6 - 6 - 5 - 5 - 4.0 - *4*
Pec: 10 - 7.5 - 7 - 3.5 - 3 - 3 - 3.5 - 3 - 3 - *2.5*
Abs: 14 - 9 - 7 - 5.5 - 5 - 5 - 5 - 4 - 4 - *3*
Kidney: 31 - 23 - 21.5 - 16 - 15 - 13 - 14 - 13.5 - 11 - *9*
Quad: 42 - 35 - 31.5 - 25 - 22.5 - 21.5 - 22 - 21 - 20 - *15.5* They are FINALLY starting to go bye bye!!!!  woohooooo
Calf: 25 - 22 - 21 - 21 - 20- 18.5 - 18 - 17.5 - 16 - *15*
BF %: 23.9 - 17.4 - 15.46 - 13.07- 11.8 - 10.88 - 11.06 - 10.3 - 9.4 - *8*
fat lbs: 33.78 - 23.8 - 20 - 17.5 - 15.2 - 14.09 - 14.26 - 13.08 - 11.8 - *9.96*
LBM: 109.22 - 113 - 113 - 116.5 - 115 - 115.4 - 114.7 - 113.9 - 114 - *114.5*  This is staying!  So the goal is still to be right at 120 day of the show.

Only change is to cut meat in meals by 1 oz and add in those cut meats into an  extra meal before bed.  Also adding 10 mins extra cardio to the am.  or 5 in the am and 5 in the pm.


----------



## cajunFit (May 28, 2004)

Wooo hooo Jodie BF looks incredible.....You go girl!!!

Thanks everyone for the support......Craig...LOL...no staring at the ceiling.

Jodie well you've already heard me vent this am......found out my trainer called my friend and said he is not going.....infantile!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Oh well! You'll have more fun without him there to stress you out!  Not like you needed him there anyways.  You'll be alright.


----------



## cajunFit (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Jodie, I need some support right now.  You have been a wonderful friend.

I dont know what I would have done without you and Craig's advice, support & knowledge.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 28, 2004)

Awesome stats Jodie-pie! haha, you have a food name! I want ice cream so much now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (May 28, 2004)

Tanya....that is a really shitty move by your trainer....you want me to have Jodie kick his ass for you? She could do it.

I want reeses cups....damn!


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo reese cups!   No cheat stuff!


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Arm workout from lastnight.

Vbar pressdowns
4x12,10,8,6@30,40,50,50
Cybex Overhead ext.
4x12,10,8,6@60,80,110,130(8)
Skull crushers with sissybar
4x12,10,8,6@40,50,60,60
Sissy bar curls
4x12,10,8,6@50,60,70,70
Double bi cable curls
4x12,10,8,6@30,50,50,60
rope curls
2x15@40,50

Did not do cardio lastnight or this morning.  Last night just because I didn't feel like it, this am because we did bodyfat.  Tomorrow will be at least 45 mins on something.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 28, 2004)

hey whats up

As you get older??
Hell, summer already flied by damned fast, this whole year went by so fast my head is spinning 

Work sucked today, 9 hours of pumping gas, cleaning windows, and cleaning everything else in that general vicinity....annoying as hell
Plus it was like 80 degrees plus
and humid, and the sun was glaring on me all day.....

Enough bitching heh

But my dad actually came yesterday
I hadnt seen him in 2 years

but it was like we never  lost a day


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Cat that is great you guys had a good visit!  My dad is a jerk, haven't talked to him since my Grandmother passed back in 2002.


----------



## JLB001 (May 28, 2004)

Shoulder workout.

Cybex presses
4x12,10,8,6@40,60,60,60
Arnold db presses supersetted with laterals
4x12,10,8,6@20, 20,20,25 (both exercises same weights)
candlesticks supersetted with one arm laterals
3x15@15,20,20         3x15@15,20,20
Shrugs
3x15@90,180,180(12)
Rev. Pec Dec
3x15@50,50, 50(12)
Was pretty tired this workout, lifts weren't heavy as I felt like I had no energy and just wanted to get out of the gym.  Cardio was 25 on the treadmill.  5 mins walking, 15 jog up to a 6.5 mixed with walking, 5 mins walking.


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

Ri





			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> 2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - 4/28 - 5/5 - 5/12 - 5/21 - *5/28*
> weight: 143- 137 - 134 - 134 - 131 - 129.5 - 129 - 127 - 126 - *124.5*
> Tri: 23 - 19 - 18 - 17- 15 - 12.5 - 13.5 - 12 - 10 - *8.5*
> Bi: 6 - 4 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 2.5 - 2.5 - 2.5 - 2.5 - *2*
> ...


 RIGHT ON JODIE!!!!!  I knew you'd make it!!! Wow you are soooooo lean!! and leggies have really leaned down this past week!  
do we get some more pics before the show? or have to wait?


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2004)

8% bodyfat??? WOW E! Way to go. I bet you are lookng forward to 'NO MORE CARDIO!"


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

Jill...I don't think there is such a thing called no more cardio for me.  I am cursed to have to still do the crap.  I just wish the lower body was as lean as the upper body, but its coming along and expect big changes this week and next, its usually the time where the legs pop in.  We do plan to stop on Wednesday before the show, then just rely on posing to help out.  Then two days of yummy food after the show, then back to the diet and adding in sprints to get a different shape to the legs in three weeks for the next show in figure.  I think I am a glutten for punishment.  

Jenjen...I'll try for pics this week.  Craig took some on Thursday, but my tummy was full and poking out with ground turkey and salad.  Wednesday I am doing a shoot thingie with a different photographer down in Kemah, Texas.  Those should be fun and pretty neat (I hope).  Mostly workout stuff, jeans with little tops, etc.  Oh you should see Craig Jen!  OMG...he's at 6.9% and looking HOT!  I have him in his posing trunks at home, so I'll maybe post one of him later today.


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

Cardio this am.

20 mins on elliptical, 20 on treadmill at 11 incline at 3.2, 15 mins on the bike.


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2004)

Is the contest next week???


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

June 12th.  Today is offically 2 weeks away.


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> June 12th.  Today is offically 2 weeks away.



2 weeks !     I'm getting nervous , how about you ?


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

yes...because I still don't have my routine!


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> yes...because I still don't have my routine!



I don't believe it !!!!!  You better get with it girl !


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

I know I know.  Just haven't had time.   I run out of it at the end of the day.  It sucks!
Like now, I worked all day, was at the gym this am for am cardio at 8, now I have to go back and do more pm cardio plus tan.  It's fuq'd up.  Maybe I should just go on stage with my music, make God aweful noises and grunt maybe smile a lil and sya there! I'm done. and walk off.  

Be back soon...gotta go do the stepper and call to check on Tanya.   She was kinda freakin this am before her show, but sounded better later int he afternoon.  She has 3 girls in her short class, so its a small show.  I keep telling her she needs to come do the one with me in July, that it would be a blast.


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2004)

k , have fun cardio-ing !!!!  Yeah Tanya looks good and I am sure encouragement from goes a long way. You have been there so it makes a dif. !


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

Oh Cardio is so boring!  I talked with Tanya, she was on her way back for the pm show.  Said she would call and let me know the final results as soon as it was done.  It would be so neat if she takes her class and the overall!


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2004)

cool , let us know asap !!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

will do!!!   I got everything crossed!


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

These are from tonight.   Still holding a buttload of water.


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

Ohhh Jodie def let us know how Tanya makes out when you find out! Hoping the best for her!  

you are RIGHT ON target woman!!!  look FAB!! back and abs are crazieeee lean! Im so impressed! Youve done SO well!


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2004)

HOLY FUCK! (excuse my language  ) Your abs are amazing!! Have you thought of sending your pics to the magazine oxygen???


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

Nope Jillie. No fucking worries about the cuse word.    I have been to the Muscle&Fitness HQ in LA last year, just never sent them the pics since they have changed owners.  Not sure if the same people are there.  I'd have to contact my friend Kenny to see what is what with them.

Tanya called, she took 3rd.  She didn't go into many details, but said they went more for the look of no muscles.  She sounded a lil down, but was going to wait to talk with the judges to see where she needs to improve.  

You know never with these shows, sometimes its the gym you train at and who you know.  It sucks.


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Ohhh Jodie def let us know how Tanya makes out when you find out! Hoping the best for her!
> 
> you are RIGHT ON target woman!!!  look FAB!! back and abs are crazieeee lean! Im so impressed! Youve done SO well!


Thank you Jenjen!  It's weird, I see all kind of crazy veins in my shoulders, forearms and tummy after lifting.  Ones I haven't seen before.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Your body is looking great, and you are just as pretty as ever


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

Even with my goofy faces and crazy hair do?   The hair is getting cut Tuesday.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Yea even with your goofy face and crazy hair 
still a beauty


----------



## JLB001 (May 29, 2004)

aww...thank you


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

since you are going to bed soon, Ill say good night in advance


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2004)

whats on the agenda for you two today ?   I'm off to do legs shortly.


----------



## Jill (May 30, 2004)

I bet they are doing cardio and eating turkey and lettuce!


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

OMG...Jillie!   too funny!  How did you know?   It's the story of my life!
 seems to be something wrong with that picture.

I am at work, have a lil more to go, then tomorrow, then 2 1/2 days off!


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

Ms. Jodi.................I need your help.   We have to get Tanya to grow some more legs in 6 weeks.  squats, hack squats and leg press her to death?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2004)

I agree....Holy F Batman.....you look great!!!

Man....I can't wait for the 12th!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

TAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYY

It's coming along.  Next week we'll look totally different agian.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

ohhhhh...there are several hotels up that way, I don't think we will have a problem getting one for that night if we do.  I think it would be a good idea to have a place to rest in between pre and night.


----------



## atherjen (May 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ms. Jodi.................I need your help. We have to get Tanya to grow some more legs in 6 weeks. squats, hack squats and leg press her to death?


I know I dont look like Jodi....  but deadlifts! gotta have killer hammies!


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

Yes...those are a must too!  We just need to come up with a killer leg workout for her.  I know she'll do it.


----------



## atherjen (May 30, 2004)

how about split up her leggie workouts? that has worked good for me! 
quad dominant day and a ham dominant day.


----------



## cajunFit (May 30, 2004)

Hi all!!!  Jodie your pics are amazing ! Ms Super Abs!!!!

I do hack squats, squats, deadlifts, frog squats, smith lunges, walking lunges, step ups you name it I do it and heavy and hard.  Oh well maybe this isnt cut out for me.

Jodie hopefully my friend will email me the pics soon so I can show you.

Btw, I ate pancakes, stuffed french toast, cheesecake, steak omlette and pizza fulfilled all my cravings.


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

That's alot of food!   LOL  Sore tummy?

I emailed a freind that has really good legs, just waiting to here back from him on what may need to be done to make those leggies grow!  I'm the opposite of you, have to work hard to lean them out, where yours need more muscle.  Craig was gifted in the leg dept. (azzhole, those come easy for him with hardly no effort)
I did here back about the Texas Show it is for Texas residents or for those that have their NPC card mailed to a Texas.  Time to do a change of address for you.     

As far as those Louisana shows.....


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

I'm also thinking you may not have to do all the cardio you had been doing.  All that running burns up what little muscle you gain.  Gotta consult a few peeps to see what should be done.  Where's Jodi????   She has nice legs.


----------



## david (May 30, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!

Dropping in to say "hello"   BTW, I know I'm behind the times here at IM.com but congrats on your title!  Ms. Moderator!


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

David!!!

Hi there.  Hope your having a great holiday!  hell....hope your eatting all the yummy food!  MMM...bbq! chips and dip, icecream, cookies....BEER and Cocktails!

Thank you and your far from behind the times.


----------



## cajunFit (May 30, 2004)

Thank you so much for caring Jodie!  I cannot say Thank you enough!!!!

No sore tummy lol,  can you believe its still ripped.


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

Probably look better now after all the food than you did for the show.  Always happens!  It sucks!  

Your welcome Tanya.  I'm serious...we need to do a change of address.  LOL


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

hey Jodie

Im all alone for the next 16 hours or so... :  )


----------



## david (May 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> David!!!
> 
> Hi there.  Hope your having a great holiday!  hell....hope your eatting all the yummy food!  MMM...bbq! chips and dip, icecream, cookies....BEER and Cocktails!
> 
> Thank you and your far from behind the times.



Holy crap!  With my name so big and bold you got my attention!  

Actually, I went for pizza with the Guitarist in the band.  Oops, let me take a step back here.  Woke up at 11:30 am, 3:00- went for pizza and now, going to the band's acoustic jam tonight.  As you can tell, The Band (I Digress) is my family!    The guys and gal think I'm nuts casually sipping on 151 Rum at the gig last night!   

So good to hear from you, I'll try to keep up better here at IM.com and life, too!    Have a great rest of the day/night Holiday!


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> hey Jodie
> 
> Im all alone for the next 16 hours or so... :  )


How come Cat?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

all family is away

and its really bad too cuz

tornadoes all around this area
go look into the True or false thread

in the open chat and read my last message about whats going on


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Cardio last night was 35 mins on the stepper.   This morning was 18mins on the recumbent bike then 25 on the treadmill doing walk, lunge, run thingie.
This week will be the last week for real workouts where we hit each body part.  No more leg days after Wednesday.  So I will beat those to death for the last time, then cardio will be treadmill only from there on.
Feeling pretty good!  No mood swings!  Had issues with my greyhound this morning at 4:30, she had an upset tummy and rearend, so I was cleaning carpet.     Even with that event this morning its a great day!


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

Got any big plans for Memorial Day Jodie???  I am totally impressed with everything you have done    I can't wait to see yoru pictures.  And seriously babe I wish I could look like you.


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

I'm working today.  Its fine by me, got the whole leasing office to myself and getting paid time and half for being here.  Need the extra $.

Short, I think there is a image in my journal from Sat a few pages back.  Stay on track girlie and you'll get there!


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

NICE I love getting more money    I know i need to stick with it, i just have my moments you know??  You are going to tock this competition!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

I think we all have our "moments".      When I get mine...its a scary thing.  
Short...I am kinda nervous about this comp.  Not so much that I won't be ready, its just that routine thing.  It freaks me out bigtime!   I can do my mandatories, but stick me out there by myself and I have to do more than stand there....I go    .   I asked Craig what were we gonna do about routines...he looked at me like I was the nutty one.  This sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

OMG I would be freaking out too because I am so ANAL about being prepared!!!!!!  I would have had this whole thing figured out lie 2 months ago    Call me a nut!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 31, 2004)

Go Jodie, you look GREAT!!!! 

Tanya dont ever say that, you look AWESOME and it was only your first show! Everybody improves over time and you don't even have much room for improvement cuz you already look so awesome!!!

I don't like my muscular leggies


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2004)

Hey Jodie....what's going on today....working?

Are you workin' on the routine?  Have you gotten anything yet?  

Yeah, rentin' a room sounds pretty good to me....I think I'll get my own though, I really don't want to sleep w/ dogs and cats OR the dogs and cats...    nooo, seriously, I don't want to impose -- I'm sure there will be celebratory acts in place after the show


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

I won't bring the animals.  They stay home.  It's Tanya that brings her babies.  They do have several different hotels up there, we just need to pick one.

celebratory acts?      Craig and I will be too stuffed from food to do any umm...  

Umm.....NO ROUTINE yet.   Come a day early and HELP!  

I've been swamped here at work since 2:30.  8 shows plus normal resident stuff and I'm the only one here.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2004)

i wish i had muscular leggies....Very scrawny legs run in the family


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

So jodie you are going to tell us every little item you eat after the comp right???    I don't know if there is enough room for a list like that


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Everything?   OMG...might be too much to list.   I'll probably blow up 10 lbs in one day!
So far I have been craving a BIG FAT cheeseburger from Fuddrucker's.  I love their buns and french fries.   I have to do Maggie Moo's for Tanya.  Gotta do that while she is still here.      Oh...pizza with Craig, but think I will have cheesy breadsticks and pizza crust from his pizza dipped in sauce.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

LMAO     What is Maggie Moo's???


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Icecream


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

YUMMMMMMM


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Chest workout from tonight.   Didn't really feel like being at the gym today, had dog issues at 4:30 am, then worked all day.  seemed that everyone came in after 2:30 in the afternoon so I was slammed.  Basically tired from work.

DB incline presses
4x10,8,6,15@30,40,45,30
Flat flyes
4x10,8,6,15@25,35,40,30
Cybex Chest Press
4x10,8,6,15@60,80,100,70
Pec Dec
4x10,8,6,15
40,50,60,50

15 mins on the stepper, 15 mins on the stationary bike. 

Ran out of sweet potato today, so had to have cream of wheat with my 2pm meal, a lil less in carbs than what I am use to having, so had an extra serving with my dinner.  Dinner was 4 oz Talapia, 1/2 c. cream of wheat, and salad.  I'm off tomorrow so I get to sleep in some before the morning cardio, then haircut at noon.  Have to run to Walmart for spuds and a few things, then to the pool.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

Jodie how are you feeling, you ready for the comp to be over??


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Been dragging a lil, I think not having the cheat meals for the past few weeks is catching up to me.  Refeeds are important.  Or in my case junk feeds are important.
I am ready to be done, but it will only be a few short days before hitting it hard again.  After the one in July will be a few months rest, then maybe do something in the fall.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

I can just hear it in you, you sound like all my buddies as they got close, just got tired and sound just like they are talking but nothing behind it.   But you look like you are going to rock the contests


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Yep, you get to feeling like your just here and that's about it.

Rock the contest....depends on who else shows up.  I've learned never to go in thinking I will win, to me it would be the icing on the cake that I friggen want to eat right now.


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

I like this view......    

OMG...he will have a cow.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm i think it was adam sandler that said  "Iwant to touch the Heiney"     I want darren to look like that


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Oh I love Adam Sandler.    

He got his butt from squats and lunges.


----------



## shortstuff (May 31, 2004)

Darren has a butt like that but (hahaha) it is buried right now


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm.....NO ROUTINE yet.   Come a day early and HELP!




That just might be a possibility!!......hmmmmm


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I like this view......
> 
> OMG...he will have a cow.



damnit
i opened this, thinking it would be jodie....


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 1, 2004)

Guten Morgen !


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> damnit
> i opened this, thinking it would be jodie....


I'm sorry Cat.  It belongs to Craig.  hehe


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Morning Gary!   That new avi looks too slow for you.  but its cute.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Did measurements this morning, weight is 123.  Hard to b elieve we are already in June.  11 more days to go.  SCARY!!!! STUFF

Jan. 7 - March 4 - April 4 - April 18 - May 20--June 1
Chest 35 - 35 ------34-------34-------33-------32 1/2
Left Bi-13-----13------12 3/4----12 3/4---12 1/2----12
Waist--29-----28------27 1/2----26 3/4---26-------25 1/2
Hips---37------36-----35 3/4-----35------35-------34 1/2
Thighs-25-----24-----23---------22 1/2---21 1/2---21
Calf---15 1/2--15-----15--------14 3/4---14 1/2----14


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 1, 2004)

You got everything down, except for the posing


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Cat...I have the posing down, just the moves to go with my music for my routine.  LOL

I swear I am gonna get up there, grunt like a crazy person, flip them off and walk off stage.      j/k


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

I did my darn cardio this am.  20 mins on the treadmill, 25 on the bike.  After tomorrow, its all treadmill no more stepper!!  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 1, 2004)

whats wrong cat...you dont like my butt?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice Job JODIE!!!  YOU ARE ALMOST DONE!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Darren has a butt like that but (hahaha) it is buried right now


 ... buried behind  what?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you Short!  Not much longer.

NT....what should his rear be buried behind?  
How is Mrs. NT coming on the cardio?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> whats wrong cat...you dont like my butt?


careful how you answer that Cat ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you Short! Not much longer.
> 
> NT....what should his rear be buried behind?
> 
> ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... buried behind  what?


  Nice One NT    Buried behind his um, winter layer.  It is kinda cute though and makes a greta pillow


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Nice One NT  Buried behind his um, winter layer. It is kinda cute though and makes a greta pillow


gotcha


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well, she's just not a morning person, so in that respect, it didn't work out too well. But she does do her cardio after we work out. It just seems like a long time to spend in the gym. The good thing about summer being here is that she rides her bike to the gym
> 
> At the end of her weight loss, she has some outfits she is dying to wear out ... and I'm waiting patiently. As you know the history of Mrs. party, you could imagine how little material these outfits have.
> 
> ...


As long as she does the cardio and see results is all that should matter.   Its just being happy within that really matters.  Oh it is fun getting smaller, clothes get smaller too!  And party outfits are always tiny! (I don't go out much so don't have any of those anymore)

Figure judging seems to change like a baby needing a clean diaper.  I'm not sure what they are looking for over in Louisana.  Here they go for a more hard look, but pay alot of attention to the glut areas, they don't want the cottage cheese butt, but a nice tight one.  Here they are more consistant with what is being placed where and leaning more toward the same type of judging asthe National level shows.

Our first show is right at 11 days away!   Then I have another planned for 4 weeks later, with that one, I have to get these tree trunks down even more.  .  Probably add in the sprints that I haven't done very much of for this prep.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2004)

you're right ... that's all that matters.  

11 days ...  ... all the work is coming to head.  

We have a friend who's boyfriend is a bodybuilder.  He has a show coming up late July ... I'm looking forward to the meal afterwards ... it should be crazy ... not as crazy as _your list_, but pretty crazy


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

I could not lay out at the pool for any longer than 45 mins.  It's too damn hot and humid out!!!  It's 95 outside with the heat index its 105!!!.   Suppose to do pics tomorrow in the afternoon in Kemah on the boardwalk, but may have to think of something else.  My makeup will melt off my face.  I'd look really funny that way.  

I'm bored.  Craig needs to get home.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you're right ... that's all that matters.
> 
> 11 days ...  ... all the work is coming to head.
> 
> We have a friend who's boyfriend is a bodybuilder. He has a show coming up late July ... I'm looking forward to the meal afterwards ... it should be crazy ... not as crazy as _your list_, but pretty crazy


Craig is gonna be the pizza piggy.  LOL  His list is way longer than mine!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

tonight's back workout.  It was a struggle to make it through this tonight.
Strength is down, but oh well.  After next week it'll be back up again.

One arm cable rows
4x10,8,6,15@30,40,50,40
HS iso lat rows
4x10,8,6,15@45,70,80,55
Pulldowns (wide)
4x10,8,6,15@60,80,100,80
lat pressdowns with cable
3x15@40,70,80
Shrugs
3x15 @180
Ext.
2x15
Cardio was 20 mins on the stepper and 20 mins on the treadmill.
Dindin...turkey with salad.  

Bonnie called.  She's making me a teal green suit cut the same as my purple two piece she made.  It should be here next week.  Woohoo!   I won't have to worry about a boobie falling out if I ever get a routine!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

No routine yet?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No routine yet?


No.     I'm not good at those sort of things.  I swear I am just gonna make grunting sounds, flip them off and walk off stage.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL!  A girl with attitude, I like!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

I showed my bf your pics... and he was AMAZED by your body!   Please please can I have your abs?  

I am SURE you will WOW the judges! You certainly wowed ME!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

Cindy...I posted Craig's butt a page back.  

If you give me your legs, I'll give you my abbies.  Kinda an even trade.  You'll get there!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

How are you doing this morning Jodie???


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I like this view......
> 
> OMG...he will have a cow.


WOW!!      
If you dont mind me saying so......WOW!!!   That's a HOT booty!!

AND     You do not want my legs!!  YOU are perfect!!  I want YOUR legs and your abs!!


----------



## jstar (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Jodie!

 Wow your competition is closing in! You look great. It is so nice to watch you transform right before our eyes in such a short time - what inspiration! I can't wait to see more pics from yor show~


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

Jstar!  where have you been?  I hope everything is going well with you!  Yes, its close, next weekend.     It hasn't hit that its so close yet.  That will be next week.    then I will be freakin out some.  

Cin...I was wondering when you would find that "view".   And you don't want my legs either, they suck!  We need Jodi's legs, hers are good!

Short...already finished going to the post office, my leg workout, 40 mins of cardio, plus tanned.  Now eatting meal #2.   We have pics scheduled at 7pm tonight, so had to do things early today.  We were gonna shoot down in Kemah, which is a braodwalk thing, but its going to be too hot again, so we'll be going downtown instead.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1741  <~~from today.

Not much longer before....


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

OMG you look amazing!!!!!  I love Kemah!!  It was just to damn humid when I went.....my hair was HUGE!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thank you Short.  I'm starting to get excited.  Not so much nervous, just excited.  Plus Craig emailed...said he FINALLY had ideas for a routine.  (About friggen time! I really dind't want to get up there and grunt and flip them off)

Oh so you have been here to Houston before!  We changed it from Kemah to downtown.  Takes less time to get downtown for us and the photographer.  Plus the heat is nasty today.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Jodie, your new pics look fantastic   Looks like your legs are coming in just fine


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

JODIE Your pictures look AMAZING!!!!!!!! Is Your photoshoot tonight or was it last night?? I bet they will look great downtown.. you should do one at the waterwall! 
Oh My gosh I bet it is Nasty hot in Kemah!!! Uggggg!!! 

You look DAMN GOOD!! And Your legs are looking so awesome!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Jodie, your new pics look fantastic  Looks like your legs are coming in just fine


Jodi...I tired not to beat the hell out of them this morning. Kinda baby them. I think they will change alot more in the next 10 days. I'm excited! Now to figure out how to get the back of the legs tighter. 
Still have to pull the water out, so I am hoping that will do the trick some.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> JODIE Your pictures look AMAZING!!!!!!!! Is Your photoshoot tonight or was it last night?? I bet they will look great downtown.. you should do one at the waterwall!
> Oh My gosh I bet it is Nasty hot in Kemah!!! Uggggg!!!
> 
> You look DAMN GOOD!! And Your legs are looking so awesome!!!


It's tonight Stacey.  I'm using some of the new outfits I bought for the one with Tim.  We didn't use them all, plus he is wanting more in workout stuff.

I'm still waiting on a lil more in the leggie dept.  But, I'll be patient.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi...I tired not to beat the hell out of them this morning. Kinda baby them. I think they will change alot more in the next 10 days. I'm excited! Now to figure out how to get the back of the legs tighter.
> Still have to pull the water out, so I am hoping that will do the trick some.


Yup, from what I've read, you gotta take it easy on the legs in the last week.  Worst case, and only if necessary, you could use some Prep H on them to draw out the last bit of water.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

I've been using that already.  LOL   And Lipoderm Y (at different times in day, not together).  I'm about to put those little plastic pants on and sit in the dry sauna at the gym.  Or wrap the damn things in Glad wrap with the Prep. H and Lipo and sleep in the crap.    I think I have lost it.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

Guess I better post the leg workout from this morning.

I had errands to run before going to the gym, so had my eggies and cream of wheat about an hour before going, lifted then did my cardio.  Don't expect great lifts, as I went easy today.

Calf raises
3 x20 @ 160
Hack Squats
3 x 15 @90
Seated leg curls
3 sets 50(15), 70 (12), one legged 15@30
Leg ext
3 x 15 @50
weighted lunges
2 x 20 @20
Pilate squats
2 x 20 @45, 60
Cardio was 20 mins talking to Andi on the treadmill flat, 20 mins on the bike.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh Jodie, I'm glad you mentioned the LipoY. You need to stop the Lipo Y now! The Lipo Y *WILL* make you hold water *bigtime* and can take close to a week to get rid of. The new formula Lipo Ultra does not make you hold water.

Its an excellent fat mobilizer but the Yohimbine makes you hold water water in the applied areas.  I'm using it too.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I've been using that already. LOL And Lipoderm Y (at different times in day, not together). I'm about to put those little plastic pants on and sit in the dry sauna at the gym. Or wrap the damn things in Glad wrap with the Prep. H and Lipo and sleep in the crap.  I think I have lost it.


 d0ES THAT WORK? SARAN WRAP & sleep in it?? Hmm Gonna do that every damn night..

Kidding

JODI- I'm glad you said that about the LIPO Y I was gonna use mine till the day before a photoshoot-had no clue it did that!  Thanks


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh Jodie, I'm glad you mentioned the LipoY. You need to stop the Lipo Y now! The Lipo Y *WILL* make you hold water *bigtime* and can take close to a week to get rid of. The new formula Lipo Ultra does not make you hold water.
> 
> Its an excellent fat mobilizer but the Yohimbine makes you hold water water in the applied areas. I'm using it too.


Ah shit.  Ok.  no more of the LipoY.  Gonna have to make another trip to WallieWorld for more tubes of Prep. H.  I'm glad you told me!  I've read that before, just didn't stick in my head.   

Not sure about the Glad wrap.  I've never tried it.  I think my Mom use to do that when I was little.  But wouldn't it come unwrapped in the night?  or would you put scotch tape to keep it from coming undone?  OMG...this is too funny.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

I've heard that about saran wrap and stuff but I believe its just like a sauna, you drop water but as soon as you drink again you just hold the water again.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

well...if they are flabby Friday night next week! Glad wrap it is with added prep H! I know I won't have much water that night until Sat. to add it back on. Hmm, may need to do a trail of this this weekend. 

We'll figure out the thing behind the glad wrap shortly.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 2, 2004)

THAT'S IT!!! I'm going home and applying layers of Preperation H!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Jodie hope you are having a blast with your photos!!!!  I can't wait to see them    Just curious since you are the same height as me and we are similar, how much protein do you eat in a meal???  Ounces of chicken???


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 2, 2004)

4 to 5 oz.   I can easily eat more if they would let me.

Photos...well, he shoot real film and not digital, so those may take a lil longer to get back.  It was sooooo hot!  Suprised I still have makeup on when we got in.  I'm not sure what these pics will look like, mostly stuff by a waterfall and such.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I can't wait to see someday!  Hey that may have helped sweat out some water weight


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok I have been averaging 4-4.5oz so I am not over doing it ok coolio


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 2, 2004)

must...sleep....ttyl jodie, hope your day went well

P.S.
Nice ass Craig


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Ok I have been averaging 4-4.5oz so I am not over doing it ok coolio


I have a hard time just eatting 4 to 5 oz.  I always think it isn't enough but I try not to eat more.  Right now, Suppose to be having 6 meals, but with the schedule I keep, its difficult to eat that last one.  I always forget.   


Cat...I fell asleep on the couch at 10pm.  I was beat and didn't do much all day yesterday.  Have you started your new job yet?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Cardio this am was 30 mins on the stationary bike and 5 mins on the treadmill. (my tummy left bloated and I was miserable, so we went home early)


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

Yikes!!  You sound very ready to eat some food to get the brain cells moving again.  I so wish I could be down there to watch you!!  I would love to workout and hang out with you sometime.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

If you ever come to Houston let us know!  I'm game.

Food....I want to eat right now, but its not time.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

So I won't tell you I am eating right now.  But this is my first meal since I am 2 hours behind ya'll


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

IHOP pancakes?      I'm having those next Sunday.  

Gotta go tan.  be back soon.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I would love to workout and hang out with you sometime.


I think that would be neat as well, but I'm sure that halfway into the workout, just when they'd be warming up, I'd be thinking I was nearly finished.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

MAN don't even kid about pancakes!!     I LOVE PANCAKES!!!  Oh tanning I need to do that too.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think that would be neat as well, but I'm sure that halfway into the workout, just when they'd be warming up, I'd be thinking I was nearly finished.


You are too funny NT you know that is so not true.  You would be running circles around us      But come cardio time, we would whoop your but


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey pretty! I was wondering, since we're talkin about portion sizes and such.. how do I deal w/ being hungry all the time, I'm certainly not undereating, and it's not that I'm necessary craving bad foods, I just always am hungry! I could eat oatmeal all day long!


----------



## Jill (Jun 3, 2004)

Im with greeky, I have a HUGE appetite!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I think that would be neat as well, but I'm sure that halfway into the workout, just when they'd be warming up, I'd be thinking I was nearly finished.


I'm in and outta the gym when I don't have to do cardio.  I like the workouts no more than an hour long.  We won't hurt ya too bad.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Jillie....I can eat a 16 oz steak!  not including the sides.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hey pretty! I was wondering, since we're talkin about portion sizes and such.. how do I deal w/ being hungry all the time, I'm certainly not undereating, and it's not that I'm necessary craving bad foods, I just always am hungry! I could eat oatmeal all day long!


Greekie, I find with me, when I pull fats and sugars out of my diet, I am more hungry, than when I have them.  Ya think its all mental issues?    They like fawking with us I believe.

But when I do get hungry, I drink more water or have sf jello, stuff like that.  Salad with lemon juice is almost a free food.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2004)

J, I'd like to look at your new photos, but when I go to your gallery it says I have to be registered, but I'm already registered.....weird


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

I'll email it to you.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jillie....I can eat a 16 oz steak! not including the sides.


woman.. we're going to a mighty steakhouse when Im in texas!  
Im such a carnivore!! 8oz serivngs of meat is too teeny for me! lol 

how are you feeling these days? 

my parents called this moring, saying how hot it was down in cowboy land. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 send some my way would ya! I think its cold enough to snow!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm doing good Jen.   Getting excited.  I keep noticing new things each day.  I think Craig is sick of hearing about them.  

Which steak place are ya'll going too?   Steak sounds yummy with a HUGE baked spud loaded with butter.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm in and outta the gym when I don't have to do cardio. I like the workouts no more than an hour long. We won't hurt ya too bad.


based on your figure and Craig's fantastic build, I'm willing to bet that the intensity level differs greatly.  My focus is keeping the love handles away while building a somewhat reason body where I'm not selfconscious to take my shirt off while lounging around - the park - house - playing frisbee - etc.  You two are much more serious about your workouts.  If I ever get the chance to workout with you guys, or anyone else who is a bit more serious, I'm sure I'd learn a thing or two.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm doing good Jen. Getting excited. I keep noticing new things each day. I think Craig is sick of hearing about them.
> 
> Which steak place are ya'll going too? Steak sounds yummy with a HUGE baked spud loaded with butter.


change is *GOOD* though! Im very excited for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont know what steak place but one! lol 
mmmm buttttaahhhh! now your talking!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

I want to go home!!  Work is boring and no fun!!

They have bad foods here calling my friggen name!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I want to go home!! Work is boring and no fun!!
> 
> They have bad foods here calling my friggen name!!!!


Poor Jodie !!!!  Give mete phone number and I'll call and tell them you are needed at home immediately. lol


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

I wish that would work Gary.  They would think I was nuts.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Shoulder workout.  Wasn't too shabby.  

Upright rows
4x10,8,6,15@50,60,70,50
DB shoulder press
4x10,8,6,15@25,30,35,25
One arm db laterals supersetted with front raises
3 x 12 @25,20,20            3x 12 @20
Rev. Pec Dec
3 x 12 @ 40,40,50
Cardio was 35 mins on the bike.  Very easy pace.  No cardio tomorrow am, its bodyfat day and will get final week prep stuff then.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

JODIE YOUR DOING AWESOME HONEY!!!!!! HARD ASS WORK! Your an AMAZING woman!!!!! 

I don't know if I will be at your comp now.. I'm having Emergency Surgery on saturday. Will Have to play it by ear. UGGG! I guess I will miss the wedding tooo

But ya never know..may have a great recovery


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 3, 2004)

Jodie you kic ass girly!!!!  Have a great night i am pooped and going to bed.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

Good morning Jodie

Hope you are well

-MysteryKitty


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hola Peeps!

Stacey...if you can't make it, I totally understand.  You gotta take care of your health!

Morning Cat!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - 4/28 - 5/5 - 5/12 - 5/21 *- 5/28 - 6/4*
weight: 143- 137 - 134 - 134 - 131 - 129.5 - 129 - 127 - 126 - *124.5 - 123*
Tri: 23 - 19 - 18 - 17- 15 - 12.5 - 13.5 - 12 - 10 - *8.5 - 7*
Bi: 6 - 4 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 2.5 - 2.5 - 2.5 - 2.5 - *2 - 2*
Subscap: 14 - 10 - 9 - 8 - 7 - 7 - 7 - 6.5 - 6.5 - *6 - 5.5*
Supra: 17 - 13 - 8.5 - 7.5 - 6 - 6 - 5 - 5 - 4.0 - *4 - 3.5*
Pec: 10 - 7.5 - 7 - 3.5 - 3 - 3 - 3.5 - 3 - 3 - *2.5 - 2.5*
Abs: 14 - 9 - 7 - 5.5 - 5 - 5 - 5 - 4 - 4 - *3 - 3*
Kidney: 31 - 23 - 21.5 - 16 - 15 - 13 - 14 - 13.5 - 11 - *9 - 8.5*
Quad: 42 - 35 - 31.5 - 25 - 22.5 - 21.5 - 22 - 21 - 20 - *15.5 - 14* 
Calf: 25 - 22 - 21 - 21 - 20- 18.5 - 18 - 17.5 - 16 - *15 - 14.5*
BF %: 23.9 - 17.4 - 15.46 - 13.07- 11.8 - 10.88 - 11.06 - 10.3 - 9.4 - *8 - 7.3*
fat lbs: 33.78 - 23.8 - 20 - 17.5 - 15.2 - 14.09 - 14.26 - 13.08 - 11.8 - *9.96 - 8.97*
LBM: 109.22 - 113 - 113 - 116.5 - 115 - 115.4 - 114.7 - 113.9 - 114 - *114.5 -114*


I couldn't figure out how to remove the bold from last check.  
Diet remains the same until Wedesday next week, then we cut out sodium at 5pm and up the water until Friday 5pm. Thank God no carb deplete and load, I look falt or spill over when I do this.  Then meals are same until Friday night where I get to 6 oz of Sirloin!!! Saturday will be more carbs than protein. eatting every two hours from 6am until prejudging. 30 mins before I step on stage for prejudging...1 sm candy bar, 1 sodium free rice cake with peanut butter and honey!  15 mins before going on...3 to 4 oz red wine. 

The routine....well we have the first 20 secs of it. But the song has changed. I went back to one by Pink.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

holy SMOKES you are sooooooo *LEAN*!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your progress is very impressive!!!  

how do the leggies look this week?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> holy SMOKES you are sooooooo *LEAN*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uummmm ... ditto 7.3 is outstanding!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

your results have shown what hard work and consistency will do


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> holy SMOKES you are sooooooo *LEAN*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are getting there Jen!   I never noticed the nice quad sweep that I actually have!  Starting to see more cuts in the front too and I might actually have a calf muscle down there!  Once I pull off the sodium next week, they should be alright!  I haven't ever been this low, so its kinda fun to see what new will pop up each day. 

Craig is doing awesome too!   He's right at 6%, he looks Smokin himself!   He had to go buy all new pants because none fit him!  32's are loose on him, and my 5's are getting loose too.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank you NT.   Is that AVI with the Ms. Brenda Kelly?  She's a hottie!   40 something and looks so damn good!   I gotta story about her from when I was in LA.  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

that is her ... so do tell, inquiring minds what to know, that and it's too damn nice to be working. 

You're welcome.  I've told the missus about your fantastic transformation and told her exactly that, the difference between you and her is the consistancy.  If she were to eat correctly, do the cardio and gym, she could have similar results.  I do think that the 1700 cals eating plan she's on now isn't working for her.  I suggested trimming it down by 150/200 for a week at a time and see if she notices any change.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 4, 2004)

Consistency is probably moreso the problem, cut cals too low and the body HOLDS onto fat.  I found, when I was consistent but w/ high enough cals to keep the body going, it took a good 3 weeks to start seeing changes.

Jodiekins, you're right I should eat more salad.  I know I have this problem when I don't drink enough water but I am chugging it, so that's not the problem.  I think it's also cuz I am home wayyyyy too much with nothing to do  

I wish I could just drop a few lbs quickly so I'd feel better.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

I understand that greeky ... but she's eating just over 1700 cal and it's just happening for her.  She tells me she's eating clean, so I can only presume that 1700 doesn't work for her.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 4, 2004)

Is she doing cardio? How much? Any empty stomach morning cardio?

It could be that 1700cals isn't enough? I dunno what your wifey weighs, but I think the minimum is like bodyweight X 11 (not sure) Ask the experts


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 4, 2004)

what is your brenda kelly story from LA...i never heard it?

was it the one where all three of us were doing squats naked....soaked in oil....and you and her just started dyking out in front of me?.....oh wait....that was last nights dream....nevermind.


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2004)

Im getting ready to leave soon. Just wanted to pop by and wish you the best of luck at your comp next week. Kick some ass!!!!

Wine before you step on stage?? Dont stumble!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> what is your brenda kelly story from LA...i never heard it?
> 
> was it the one where all three of us were doing squats naked....soaked in oil....and you and her just started dyking out in front of me?.....oh wait....that was last nights dream....nevermind.


stop, duck and roll ....................... oh wait, it's the Dr. He can probably get away with such a comment


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

Jodie your results are amazing!!!  I am so going to take after you


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

The Brenda Kelly Story.  Craig...You know she gave me that Ironman Mag with her on the cover so don't throw it out!

Ok...I was in LA. not this past Jan. but last.  I was there with my friend Kenny who knows everyone.  We had been out to eat at the Cheesecake Factory in Brentwood with Timea (sp) and a few of the other fitness/figure girls.  We had to go meet Brenda at this little coffee shop somewhere over that way....Like 10:30 at night, she was the cutest and TINYEST person I had ever seen!  Boobs were HUGE!!! on her little body.  Well, they got coffee, I got soda.  Brenda and I could not figure out how to open those damn straws that have honey in them.  Stuck them in the coffee, tried biting it up, come to find out you have to bite just the end at the right angle to pop it open.  She's a really sweet person.  It wa salot of fun getting to meet her.

So...my boring story of my outting with Brenda Kelly.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I understand that greeky ... but she's eating just over 1700 cal and it's just happening for her. She tells me she's eating clean, so I can only presume that 1700 doesn't work for her.


NT...the little things we manage to sneak in during the day add up.  I can be bad about that.

Is the 1700 more than what she was use to having?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

Very cool lil story!! lucky you!!!  

so.. are we going to get to see some new pics of Craigy soon too? sounds just as lean! 
Good thing you two have one another to keep each other warm!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Jodie your results are amazing!!! I am so going to take after you


Thank you Short!   

If they don't get the chex mix and cookies out of my sight I might loose it before too long! And I have to work all weekend too!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Very cool lil story!! lucky you!!!
> 
> so.. are we going to get to see some new pics of Craigy soon too? sounds just as lean!
> Good thing you two have one another to keep each other warm!!


I'll see if he will let me take some of him tonight.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

nice stats
Jodie

You're Great!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> nice stats
> Jodie
> 
> You're Great!


Thank you Cat!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 4, 2004)

Arm workout from tonight

Skull crushers
4x10,8,6,15 @40,50,60,50
Dips supersetted with vbar press downs
4x20                     4x10,8,6,15@30,40,50,40
Alt. DB Curls
4x10, 8, 6, 15 @ 15,20,25,20
Preacher curls with straight bar
3x10,8,6 @ 50  ( I hate these things!)
Rope cable curls
3x15 @ 50

Cardio 35 mins on the bike, very easy pace.  Tanned for 15 mins, dinner was egg whites and salad!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2004)

HEY honey! Oh my gosh you are awesome! (Just saw today's stats) Your bodyfat is soo low!! I'm so proud of you girl!! You Rock!!!!!!!! Keep up the great work and stay away from that evil food.. ONE MORE WEEK!!!

 Have a great weekend!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT...the little things we manage to sneak in during the day add up. I can be bad about that.
> 
> Is the 1700 more than what she was use to having?


by quite a bit ...


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 5, 2004)

Stacey...I will call and check on you tomorrow.  I know you may not see this til who knows when.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> by quite a bit ...


Did she reduce them too quick?   Craig thinks if so, it could have slowed her thyroid down.  Plus she has got to do the cardio, even if it is going for walks with you.  Craig says for him, diet along does not do it, he has to do the cardio.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 5, 2004)

For Jenjen....My sweetie when he just woke up.

He had an accident with the clippers when he trimmed his hair yesterday.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 5, 2004)

You 2 are looking great !  Almost there !


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 5, 2004)

Almost Gary.   7 more days!

Today's cardio was 20 mins on the treadmill at a leasure pace, like 3.3 tops on a flat.  then 20 mins on the bike.  Stuck at work now.  ick


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Jodie Craig looks awesome!!  I am sorry you are at work, I have the day from heck again with a major headache.  Ugh


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 5, 2004)

Short...I hope the headache went away. Those suck!   Craig was looking mighty cute this morning!   He was impressed about how he looked and that he could see his abs.  He kept rubbing on them.   

I'm watching the Belmont, then heading out to the gym to do more cardio. (got the plastic pants on tonight w/ prep H  gonna see if they really work) Damn work and that 1/2 cookie! I don't know what is up with that. I've been craving all day. Work has been getting to me, I think I am getting to the point where I am not happy working there anymore. I love what I do, just unwanted stress that I don't need this week. I am so tempted to call in sick the rest of the week, but I'd probably get fired. 

When I get back from the gym, gotta go through all my discs with images to be uploaded to the pc, then burned to a disc to send to a photographer so his company can print me some 8x10 for a portfolio. Figure its about time I do something with them instead of letting them all sit in a drawer. Maybe Thursday when I am off half a day go take a few to an agency. I dunno...just an idea I've been toying around in my head. 

Enough of my boring rambling. I sound like a lost child tonight.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 5, 2004)

Damn these are some beautiful animals! Strong and muscular. yet graceful and full of dignity.  Like a finely tuned athelete.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 5, 2004)

Craig is looking GREAT!!!! hes made excellent progress too! you two should be SO proud!!  

your really sitting wrapped in Prep-H?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Jodie I love your rambling.  Wasn't the race so sad, you thought he had it won then all of a sudden out of nowhere comes the fourth place horse.  They are so beautiful and strong and you just want to cuddle and rub there hair.  I would love to have a horse one day.  My headache is gone but I am so ready for a nap but I am having 12-13 people over for a end of the year get together for the marketing association board at school.  So I just gone done a Safeway and got burgers, tofue burgers, buns, chips and beer    Hmmmm, and veggies for me  

So this should be an interesting night.  So ok I am done rambling i promise


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 5, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Craig is looking GREAT!!!! hes made excellent progress too! you two should be SO proud!!
> 
> your really sitting wrapped in Prep-H?


Jen....You know those plastic type pants?  They have tops too.  I only wore the pants under my reg. wind pants...added the Prep. H to the back of the legs and off I went to do cardio.  OMG.  They really do pull water out or at least make you sweat.  Only thing is...I'm not sure how to wash them?   I'm thinking of using them the next few days to see if they will help in pulling the legs down some more.

Yeah...Craig has come along way!  He started at 215, was 170 this am.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

Holy Moly the shrinking duo!  Both look great of course..

This is about the only journal where I come back the next day and have to go back a page or two to get to where I last left off..

WHORES!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 5, 2004)

WHORES!  

Greekie....Who?   Point them out!  

Pam...Hope your event went well!  Did I enjoy my beer? 

Oh, I called Stacey,  she sounded good but still in lots pain from her surgery. Dr. told her to hurry up and get preggo.
Also talked to Tanya..she'll be back home tomorrow as well.  Her pups have begun tio walk.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok..time for the morning cardio, only 2 more days of am stuff. Suppose to go do cardio Wed. am, but we meet with Jon to see how we "look" and doing any last minute tweeking.   Cardio will be 45 mins between thew treadmill and the bike.  Same as lastnight's cardio.  Yes...with the plastic pants and a long sleeve shirt! 

Today, I am having cream of wheat as my carbs, I want to bring them a tad lower for a couple of days. Also today will be my last day for diet coke until Saturday night.  From now forward, lots and lots of water.

Tam......will you bring Oreo Double Stuff with you?  It's the only thing I have been craving for the past few weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2004)

I was wondering if you were really going to try that.  Did you take before and after measurements?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

I should have.  Danm it I forgot too!   I know they were down to under 21 this am after I did it before taking my shower.  I'll measure tonight before I go back for round 2.  Dang am I glad I only have two days left of cardio for this time around.  I'm gonna enjoy no cardio for those two days, then start back with the 1 a days for 30 mins on Tuesday.  Gonna try to hang on to where I am for the next five weeks, add sprints in and pray I make the top 10 for that Texas show. I know...strange goal, but I'm tired of being in the bottom portion.  I don't have big expectation in figure for me, but the top 10 would certainly be nice!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Jodie!  Thanks for calling me yesterday. Your such a sweetie! When I got off the phone with you I told my mom all about your comp coming up. I am in sooo much pain- and they want me to walk around to get the Gas outta of me. (They pumped my tummy w/ carbination--gases) and now its all in my chest & shoulders--hurts! My pain pills are doing too good. I feel every cut ...just in lots and lots of pain. 

My doc said to take 2 motrin with my pain pill~ So That should help!

Jodie--Be good this week..no cheating.. I'm sorry work is stressing you out!!!! Too bad you can't take the hole week off.
Oh those sweat pants-the plastic ones you wore... I use to wear them when I went jogging--wash them in soap & water..and hang dry. Your good to go.

Take care honey! Your kicking But girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2004)

Is it NPC?  I think you will do excellent in BB! 

I didn't like NPC figure.  They only wanted Barbie Dolls  and the girls with muscle were marked down.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2004)

oh girl do you know I was stuck at that hopsital until 9pm! Uggggg!!! They had me on an IV Drip-had to do two. For antibiotics. Fun Fun.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Is it NPC? I think you will do excellent in BB!
> 
> I didn't like NPC figure. They only wanted Barbie Dolls  and the girls with muscle were marked down.


It's NPC Jodi.  The Texas State show is BIG.  Here they are leaning more toward what is chosen on the National levels, so the judging is actually pretty consistant and going toward the more lean muscular type girls with good delts and a tight rear to hamstring tie in (the area I lack and suck in).  The judges always tell me my upper body is dead on, but lagging in the leg dept.  So my hopes are to tighten them up even more over the next few weeks with the sprints and intervals.

Craig keeps telling me I am gonna kick butt in this show this weekend.  But I don't want to be that positive about it, you never know who is gonna show up!  Ohhhhhhhhhhh...my teal green suit will be here by Wednesday!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

Stacey...I am glad you made it home in good shape besides the pain.  Just take it easy!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

All I have to say is go Jodie and Craig, Go Jodie and Craig.  I am your little cheering section


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

Pam...You don't know how much everyone's support here has meant.  Kinda like we've all gone a little journey somewhere together.  Now where's that damn beach???

All the wonderful encouraging words and such has been great.  It's made the pre contest prep alot easier this time.  Plus I feel like I have got to chat with some wonderful people on here too and I look forward to meeting some of ya'll soon!

I haven't gotten to a point this time where I wanted to say "ah just screw it" and be done with it.  I think alot of that has had to do with the support from Craig and from here.  To me, ya'll are the Best!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

Jodi....I measured!   I'll be back afterwhile to let ya know.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks girl!!!


We are all here to support you!!!! I'm cheering for you and Craig also!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

OK...the plastic pant issue...

No change in measurements.  Samething  still 21.  Craig said they look better.  I dunno what that means.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

No worries beautiful, you are doing great.. it's almost time for...










GODIVA CHOCOLATE CHEESECAKE!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 6, 2004)

Yum yum!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OK...the plastic pant issue...
> 
> No change in measurements. Samething still 21. Craig said they look better. I dunno what that means.


 
Same size but it may not mean you didn't lose water which could mean better definition


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

Jodie-

I wish I could be there to see you in person but I know what you mean about the support here.  It is so instramental in helping yo stay focused and know you have a cheering section.  You are doing so amazing Jodie!!!  You and Craig both!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Same size but it may not mean you didn't lose water which could mean better definition


I think that is what it was...water.  I didn't do it this am, but will tonight.  Only 1 day and a 1/2 left of cardio!  woohooooooooooooo.  well, for now anyways.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Jodie-
> 
> I wish I could be there to see you in person but I know what you mean about the support here. It is so instramental in helping yo stay focused and know you have a cheering section. You are doing so amazing Jodie!!! You and Craig both!!


Thank you Pammie!   Today will be a test...we have CAKE here.  It's Cherie's Bday, I baked the cake yesterday.  A true test...I love yellow cake loaded with choc. frosting.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you Pammie! Today will be a test...we have CAKE here. It's Cherie's Bday, I baked the cake yesterday. A true test...I love yellow cake loaded with choc. frosting.


Hi Jodie ! You didn't give in did you ?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! Your doing SOOOOO FREAKING AWESOME!!    I'm so excited for you.   I can't wait to see pictures and Craig looks great too! Ya'll are one smokin couple


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Nope.  I didn't cave in.  I've been good all day.  But I can smell how sweet the frosting is just by walking by that office.   I'm even avoiding the Chex Mix and diet sodas today.  Only water to drink or crystal light until the show.

Cherie did try to say one slice of cake wouldn't matter, I was like "yes it would, Jon would see it when I walked in on Wednesday morning.  He would know in a heartbeat".  I'd fill right out like crazy if I ate it.  Don't want to ruin it this close.

I've still got my carbs in half today and only having cream of wheat in 3 meals at 1/2 c. cooked. I think there is like 12 carbs in each serving.  So carbs are low.  I may have sweet potato with my next meal, but not sure yet.  Haven't decided.

Let's see....the workout tonight is suppose to be only upper body.  Craig wants me to do circuit type stuff, but I want to do db.  I hate those machines.  I get bored with them.  Then 30 mins cardio in the plastic pants and prep h. afterthat 20 mins tanning.  I gotta be dark!!!!! so I don't have to use as much damn smelly protan crap.  That stuff smells like ass and is a bitch to get off once it is on.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie!! Your doing SOOOOO FREAKING AWESOME!!  I'm so excited for you.  I can't wait to see pictures and Craig looks great too! Ya'll are one smokin couple


Andrea...I'll see if we can get some tonight when we get home.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2004)

Way to close to ruin it with a piece of cake now.  Just think only a few more days 

Have you ever tried Dream Tan II?  I love the stuff, instant dark and you can rub it on oppose to painting it on   It also gives you a glisten, not shine just a glisten.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice job Jodie!!!  Don't eat the cake!!!!!!!!  At school today for our group project this guy in our group brought in donuts!!!  And my favorite kind too, apple fritters!!!!  I did not have one!!  I want to look as hot as you!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Craig ordered some Dreamtan ll.  Should be here tomorrow or Wed.  But one of my suits is light colored so I don't like messing with the stuff.  The NPC here doesn't like it too much either, not sure with the organization for this weekend.  I just don't like the color of it on stage.  Some look like a bronze statue.

Cake is not worth it at this point.  I justy get excited with my sf popsicles instead.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

MMM....donuts.  But they go straight to my azz.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh you are so cute.  I went to the store last night and caved I had splenda last night and this morning, but I am done again, but I wanted to cheat but just could not force myself to do it cause I hate the way I feel afterwards.  Man I am silly.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Nah, not silly at all.   We all have things we must have it seems.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

I guess I am happy that thing I crave the most is something that is basically air.    But i am done with splenda    ig:  how are you holding up over there?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Pretty good.  I don't carb deplete, so I'm usually good to the Day of.  Leeast amount of being grumpy the better!   I get so spacey doing no carbs.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

That is good, I am so happy for you both that you have made it so far and have done so well!!  I can't wait to see pictures from the event itself


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

should be lots of pics.  My son is suppose to come to one of the shows, not sure if it will be the pre judging or the night one.  Then we have our digital, Craig's friends have one and one of the photographers I have worked with may go and shoot as well.  So I don't think we'll have a shortage of pictures.  Plus I want some with Tam and Tanya too!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

oh and by the way I LOVE the new AVI    You two are so cute.  How old is your son by the way?  I never knew you had one


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Craig ordered some Dreamtan ll. Should be here tomorrow or Wed. But one of my suits is light colored so I don't like messing with the stuff. The NPC here doesn't like it too much either, not sure with the organization for this weekend. I just don't like the color of it on stage. Some look like a bronze statue.
> 
> Cake is not worth it at this point. I justy get excited with my sf popsicles instead.


For me the DT II worked better than protan, maybe its because I'm so pale all the time 

Your still allowed SF Popsicles?  No fair


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> oh and by the way I LOVE the new AVI  You two are so cute. How old is your son by the way? I never knew you had one


Pammie...he is 18.

This avi is my being bad and evil looking pic.   Like I was up to something!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> For me the DT II worked better than protan, maybe its because I'm so pale all the time
> 
> Your still allowed SF Popsicles? No fair


yes...popsicles.  I read the box, no sodium!  No way am I gonna give those up now.  Diet coke and Diet sprite are history, Wed will be the last day for soidum stuff, so I gotta have something.  You can only eat so much turkey cooked with Mrs. Dash.  .


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 7, 2004)

Jodiecake, why is crystal light ok but diet soda is not?  Good job on not caving in!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jodiecake, why is crystal light ok but diet soda is not?  Good job on not caving in!!


maybe less sodium???



How are you feeling on this last week JLB??


----------



## senimoni (Jun 7, 2004)

Good Luck


----------



## Stacey (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Jodie--had to come and check in you!! I'm so glad you stayed away from that cake. It's not worth it at all!!!

Your doing wonderful girl-enjoy those popsicles!! 

I LOVE THE AVI!! You are Beautiful!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jodiecake, why is crystal light ok but diet soda is not?  Good job on not caving in!!


Soda makes you retain water under the skin.  Crystal light is 0 sodium.  doesn't bloat the tummy and make me hold water.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Jodie have any pics of the son???    You should hook a girl up, I could teach him a thing or two      J/K  OK so one final down and 2 and a presentation to go.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe less sodium???
> 
> 
> 
> How are you feeling on this last week JLB??


Patrick.....I swear your about the millionth person that has asked this.     Next one that asks me...I am gonna tell them I feel like complete shit and have no clue where I am.   

Ok...seriously, I feel great.  Not doing a carb deplete is easy and doesn't jack with the emotions as bad.  I'm totally digging those damn plastic pants and the amount of water they are pulling out of the legs.  I think I have FINALLY gotten as dark as Tanya.  Two more days to tan, one day left of cardio!  

Bonnie called just awhile ago, my new suit will be here no later than Thursday!   I'm excited about it since I won't have to wear this blue one that likes to crawl where it does not belong and I refuse to be the one on stage with a camel toe!  Also the guy called and scheduled our drug tests for the show for Friday at 1pm.  Yippee!   No problems on passing that either.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Jodie have any pics of the son???  You should hook a girl up, I could teach him a thing or two    J/K OK so one final down and 2 and a presentation to go.


I'd have to look and see Pam.  He's a dork.    Only thinks girls are good for one thing.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

senimoni said:
			
		

> Good Luck


Thank you Senimoni!   Nice that you dropped in to say hello.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie--had to come and check in you!! I'm so glad you stayed away from that cake. It's not worth it at all!!!
> 
> Your doing wonderful girl-enjoy those popsicles!!
> 
> I LOVE THE AVI!! You are Beautiful!!


Aww..thank you Staceycakes!  The diet gets yucky on Wednesday night for a few days.  So they will be a lifesaver.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 7, 2004)

Workout for tonight.

Shoulder Press
2x15 @ 25
Bent over rear laterals
2 x 15@25, 35
one arm db rows
2x 15 @ 35,45
Hammer curls
2 x15 @15,20 supersetted with kickbacks
2 x 15 @15, 20
A lil ab work, but not much.  Cardio was 30 mins in the plastic pants on a flat treadmill at a 3.3 walk. (yes, I looked like I was dressed for winter in 90 degree heat)


----------



## sara (Jun 7, 2004)

JLB- you are doing a fantastic job! you will rock hon!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thank you Sara!   It's soooo close now.  I need to go visit your journal today and catch up.  Work has been crazy and haven't got to visit many journals lately.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

You are gonna do great!!  You are gorgeous!!!   Good luck with the comp!   

BTW I absolutely love you AVI!  So romantic and sexy!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodie ... are you planning on getting any leaner than 7.3?  Man that is great!  If I haven't said it before or forget (that's been known to happen  )  good luck and have fun this weekend!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodie you are almost there, I am sooooo excited for you!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi Jodie - I'm not going to be online again after today until Monday...I want to tell you that watching your journey has been very inspiring.  You've worked so hard and been so disciplined.  

Good luck...and please try to have fun on Saturday.  I'll be thinking of you and wishing you the very best.  Go get 'em!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Staceycakes!! Thats funnnnny!! Don't make me laugh-it hurts to laugh

It's pouring here Jodie==bad storm!!! How about over there??


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jodie ... are you planning on getting any leaner than 7.3? Man that is great! If I haven't said it before or forget (that's been known to happen  ) good luck and have fun this weekend!


I'm already leaner!  That was last week.  We go tomorrow.  So, I'll let ya know.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

OMG Jodie leaner, oh now i really want to see pictures


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Hi Jodie - I'm not going to be online again after today until Monday...I want to tell you that watching your journey has been very inspiring. You've worked so hard and been so disciplined.
> 
> Good luck...and please try to have fun on Saturday. I'll be thinking of you and wishing you the very best. Go get 'em!


We'll have fun!  I'm excited to meet Tam and Tanya will be here too.  Should be a huge group, like 15 peeps to watch me fall off the stage! 

You have a great weekend and stay safe!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm already leaner! That was last week. We go tomorrow. So, I'll let ya know.


Wow!!   I'm almost as excited for tomorrow's results as you probably about the comp.  

Again ... I truly look up to you and all the others who can do a comp of this nature.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> OMG Jodie leaner, oh now i really want to see pictures


I hope to be in the 6's, but I dunno.  (chex mix here).  I've cut my foods down to just cream of wheat for carbs and having eggs and fish only for my protein through tomorrow, I think.  Plus my veggies of french cut green beans and salad.  No salad dressing or salt after 5pm tomorrow.    So I know it'll drop more.

I'll do an ab pic at lunch.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2004)

oh cool!  i'll get to see 1 more picture before my trip.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

OMG you must be constantly feeling yourself    I love your little random thoughts of food    you crack me up.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! Your big day is getting closer!! I looked at your pictures in the Online Comp section and WOW!! You have done AWESOME!!   Your body is so, so, so, .................. Perfect!!! Your going to kick major ass this Saturday


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok...here it is.   My pants kinda just hang on me.  I think my hip bones hold them up.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> OMG you must be constantly feeling yourself  I love your little random thoughts of food  you crack me up.


Food?   Me talk about food?  NEVER!




Hey...who hid the donuts?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie!! Your big day is getting closer!! I looked at your pictures in the Online Comp section and WOW!! You have done AWESOME!!  Your body is so, so, so, .................. Perfect!!! Your going to kick major ass this Saturday


Thank you Andrea!   I hope I do well, but I'm not gonna say I will, you never know who is going to show up.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodie ... you keep repeating this "you don't know who is going to show up" everytime someone wishes you well ... who do you mean?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

DAMN!! Nice Abs


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jodie ... you keep repeating this "you don't know who is going to show up" everytime someone wishes you well ... who do you mean?


Just means I refuse to put all my eggs in the basket thinking I will walk away with this thing.  You never know how hard someone else trained or dieted, they may look a hell of alot better than I do.  Hence my saying.."you never know who will show up"


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> DAMN!! Nice Abs


Thank you Jodi!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh shit...I just pulled up the site for the complex that I am interviewing at on Thursday.  It's way nice!!! 
http://www.3000sage.com/templates/template_morgan/default.asp?w=3000sage&c=morgan.onesite.realpage.com&e=1049388&s=1100330&t=template_morgan&siteid=1100330


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 8, 2004)

WOW!  Those are some rocking abs!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Holy crap those are super nice apartments!!!  They look like spendy lofts you would buy.  Oh and HOLY CRAP on your abs!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok..those apartments look awesome.

Find out how much of a discount you get if you work there (cause they are expensive)...and i noticed their pet policy was 2 pets under 25 pounds each.

we need to get the dogs on diets....or cut off a leg or two.

damn....when it rains here it doesn't mess around...it's already flooded all over Pasadena...no patients come in when it rains......this sucks!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ok...here it is. My pants kinda just hang on me. I think my hip bones hold them up.


ummmmm  ... there is some women out in Texas that are going to this comp saying the exact same thing you're saying ... you don't know who is going to show up and in what kind of shape they'll be in ... but you're the one who they're referring to!   Nice abs!!


----------



## sara (Jun 8, 2004)

Love the ABS!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> Ok..those apartments look awesome.
> 
> Find out how much of a discount you get if you work there (cause they are expensive)...and i noticed their pet policy was 2 pets under 25 pounds each.
> 
> ...


I am not cutting off any legs or putting the fatdog on a diet.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ummmmm  ... there is some women out in Texas that are going to this comp saying the exact same thing you're saying ... you don't know who is going to show up and in what kind of shape they'll be in ... but you're the one who they're referring to!  Nice abs!!


true NT true!  But ya neva kno!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't feel good.  Throat is sore.    Fell like pooh in general.
Anything besides C and Zinc?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Grapefruit seed extract 

I hope you feel better.  That's what I've had the past few days too.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2004)

Actuall the exact stuff I use is Nutrabiotics Defense Plus.  It's hard to come by but its has grapefruit seed extract in it.  I use double the recommended dose and within a day or 2 feel like new.  It once got rid of a bad sinus infection I had in 3 days


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

This sucks.  I hate adding things to the mix if I have never had them before.  I'll see if I can find it tonight when we get done lifting.   I am serioulsy considering calling in sick tomoorw to rest.   Can't let it become more than the sore throat crap.
Thank you Jodi.


----------



## chauny (Jun 8, 2004)

You look terrific!  Hope you feel better and good luck with your comp!  (by the way this is my very first post)  You have truly inspired me!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Just means I refuse to put all my eggs in the basket thinking I will walk away with this thing. You never know how hard someone else trained or dieted, they may look a hell of alot better than I do. Hence my saying.."you never know who will show up"


Jodie ,
You are right, you never know who will show up . But I gaurantee there will be many who will wish they hadn't after they see you !!!!  
Great job !


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thank you Chauny.  What are the goals you have set for yourself?  If you need anything let us know.


----------



## chauny (Jun 8, 2004)

I would love to lose about 7lbs of fat while keeping the bit of muscle I've worked so hard to attain.  It's a daily challenge, but I wouldn't have it any other way.  I enjoy reading about your progress and I'll definitely let ya'll know if I need anything.  I think it's wonderful how everyone here supports each other.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Omg Your Abs From Today!! They Are Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

I hope you feel better honey!! Try and stay home and rest tomorrow!!!!

I drove by those apartments--they are AWESOME!!! I could only DREAM to live there!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> I hope you feel better honey!! Try and stay home and rest tomorrow!!!!
> 
> I drove by those apartments--they are AWESOME!!! I could only DREAM to live there!


I haven't seen them yet Stacey. They look awesome! 
I'm feeling somewhat better, I think its just work that made me sick.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

chauny said:
			
		

> I would love to lose about 7lbs of fat while keeping the bit of muscle I've worked so hard to attain. It's a daily challenge, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I enjoy reading about your progress and I'll definitely let ya'll know if I need anything. I think it's wonderful how everyone here supports each other.


Chauny, keep plugging along and it will come. Takes time. You can hold onto the muscle while dropping the fat. 

The journal was started way back when (I think I have three outlining the progress) I was wanting to track my progress and for others to see that sticking to your goals can bring a good outcome. In the porcess of having the journals here, I have made some wonderful great friends. I think the world of them all. Their support and help is inmeasureable to me and helping me stay on track. I owe part of this to you guys here and the other part to my awesome boyfriend who puts up with me daily.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Jodie I'm glad your feeling better--Yeah WORK will do that to you--haha!!

I think I'm getting better myself..day by day. Just taking it slow! I know my insides still need lots of healing though!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Workout for tonight was a little of all upper body parts, no legs and no cardio.  Have to let the legs calm down for a few days.

Tomorrow morning we meet with Jon for the last bodyfat measurements, not sure if we will meet with him on Friday.  I would think that we would since we pull off sodium tomorrow at 5pm and up the water intake even more to about 2 gallons per day.  Someone send Depends!   I'll be in the  every 20 mins.  

PecDec   2 x 15 @ 50
Standing laterals 2 x 15 @20
Front raises   2 x 15 @ 15
21's for bi's   2 x 21 @ 50
lat. pulldowns 2 x 15 @ 70
rope pressdowns 2 x 15 @30,40
light abs 1 set of 8 to the front and sides on that chair thing.

Tanned for 20 mins, had turkey and salad for dindin.  Have to finish the turkey tomorrow before 5 since I have seasoning and salsa.  Then switching to eggs and fish up to Friday's dindin.  I think eggs and fish will taste better with the Mrs. Dash or Dill stuff.

Bonnie called.  Suit is inroute! Just learned that Friday everything is closed including the Post Office so it better be here by Thursday!  Or I will be hunting down our mail lady at the butt crack of dawn on Saturday morning.

Andi also informed me that there are two in my class.    I know her, so I am not too worried.  Craig is trying to convince me to worry about the overall.  I dunno about that.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Jodie I'm glad your feeling better--Yeah WORK will do that to you--haha!!
> 
> I think I'm getting better myself..day by day. Just taking it slow! I know my insides still need lots of healing though!!!


Stacey...do you think you will still be able to make it Saturday? We can send someone to pick u up. Kinda special delivery.  Of coarse this is if you feel up to coming.  We want you better first and foremost.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Jodie! I can't believe tomorrow is the last body testing..crazzzzzzzy!! It's actually here!!!  I'm so proud of you! You have come so far and are my inspiration!!

Are you guys open on Friday?? I'm curious if my work is..I'm sure we are (we are a bank though?!) But they don't close for anything..LoL!
Gosh I hope your suit comes thursday!!!!!! I'll say a prayer for ya tonight!

I am totally going to have to play saturday by ear. I will be able to drive that day-so that will not be a problem..its just I get pains after walking around for too long. I will see how I do at work on friday..being there all day..and if I'm good to go then I'm going to your comp. I can't stay past 3pm though since I have the wedding!

Thanks for saying that you would send someone. Girl I live FAR-- That would be a major drive..haha. But thanks! I know I will be able to drive!  Your so sweeeeeeeet! If I don't go- I plan on going to the next for sure!!!!!!!! Just I really want to meet Tammy at this one..ya know?!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie! I can't believe tomorrow is the last body testing..crazzzzzzzy!! It's actually here!!!  I'm so proud of you! You have come so far and are my inspiration!!
> 
> Are you guys open on Friday?? I'm curious if my work is..I'm sure we are (we are a bank though?!) But they don't close for anything..LoL!
> Gosh I hope your suit comes thursday!!!!!! I'll say a prayer for ya tonight!
> ...


Maybe meet us Sunday before everyone heads home?  We'll play it by ear and wait to see how you feel.  If you make it great, if not, we will totally understand.  Just drop Oreos at my work Monday.  LOL  j/k

The office is open Friday, but I am off already.  way too much to do that day.  drug test stuff for the show, protan crap that make take three smelly coats.  Getting the apt. for Tam, finding Tanya and Tam once they get here, etc.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 8, 2004)

hey jodie whats up babe? (lol)

hope you've been well


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmm? That may work!!  Wow you do have a busy day on friday!! Where are you guys meeting up at?? 

Oreos? LoL!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm good Cat.  Just waiting for the days to pass.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 8, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hmm? That may work!!  Wow you do have a busy day on friday!! Where are you guys meeting up at??
> 
> Oreos? LoL!!!


I dunno. Tammy is coming here to the apt. Not sure if Tanya and Steve are coming Fri. or Sat. I'll have to call here tomorrow to see.

Time for bed.   The old hag has to get sleep.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

oh shush! Your not an old hag!!! LoL

What time is Tammy coming in? Is she driving?
Goodnight girl!! Sleep good!


----------



## senimoni (Jun 8, 2004)

What is a 21?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

You do seven reps at the lower half of the contraction, seven at the upper half, and then seven full reps. Understand?


----------



## senimoni (Jun 8, 2004)

Comprende`


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

before i go to sleep just had to say hello and i hop eyou feel better jodie    I have my last final and presentation tomorrow so wish me luck


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You do seven reps at the lower half of the contraction, seven at the upper half, and then seven full reps. Understand?


Thank you P!   They do hell on the bi's!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> oh shush! Your not an old hag!!! LoL
> 
> What time is Tammy coming in? Is she driving?
> Goodnight girl!! Sleep good!


She is driving, I think she should be here 8ish?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> before i go to sleep just had to say hello and i hop eyou feel better jodie  I have my last final and presentation tomorrow so wish me luck


Good Luck Pam!  

Still not up to 100%, may try to come home early from work today.  I have so much to do to be at work.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh I am sorry Jodie, definitely if you can, take off from work and rest up.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

You better hurry up and get better!!    Tell them you have to leave RIGHT NOW!! (My boss would tell me to get real!  )


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

Last measurements before the show this Saturday.

2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - 4/28 - 5/5 - 5/12 - 5/21 *-* 5/28 - 6/4 *- 6/9*
weight: 143- 137 - 134 - 134 - 131 - 129.5 - 129 - 127 - 126 - 124.5 - 123 - *121*
Tri: 23 - 19 - 18 - 17- 15 - 12.5 - 13.5 - 12 - 10 - 8.5 - 7* - 6.5*
Bi: 6 - 4 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 2.5 - 2.5 - 2.5 - 2.5 - 2 - 2 - *2*
Subscap: 14 - 10 - 9 - 8 - 7 - 7 - 7 - 6.5 - 6.5 - 6 - 5.5 - *5*
Supra: 17 - 13 - 8.5 - 7.5 - 6 - 6 - 5 - 5 - 4.0 - 4 - 3.5 - *3*
Pec: 10 - 7.5 - 7 - 3.5 - 3 - 3 - 3.5 - 3 - 3 - 2.5 - 2.5 - *2.5*
Abs: 14 - 9 - 7 - 5.5 - 5 - 5 - 5 - 4 - 4 - 3 - 3 - *3*
Kidney: 31 - 23 - 21.5 - 16 - 15 - 13 - 14 - 13.5 - 11 - 9 - 8.5 - *8*
Quad: 42 - 35 - 31.5 - 25 - 22.5 - 21.5 - 22 - 21 - 20 - 15.5 - 14 - *13*
Calf: 25 - 22 - 21 - 21 - 20- 18.5 - 18 - 17.5 - 16 - 15 - 14.5 - *14*
BF %: 23.9 - 17.4 - 15.46 - 13.07- 11.8 - 10.88 - 11.06 - 10.3 - 9.4 - 8 - 7.3 - *5.9*
fat lbs: 33.78 - 23.8 - 20 - 17.5 - 15.2 - 14.09 - 14.26 - 13.08 - 11.8 - 9.96 - 8.97 - *7.1*
LBM: 109.22 - 113 - 113 - 116.5 - 115 - 115.4 - 114.7 - 113.9 - 114 - 114.5 -114 - *113.8*

Met with Jon this am, things dropped more.  We still have to drop sodium today and then drop water on Friday, so I know this will be less on the day of the show.  Probably hit 119 then.  I'm just coasting right along the remainder of the week until Friday with diet, etc.  Only thing that will change then will be having steak for dindin!!    Tonight will be last workout until prejudging.  Craig swears half the gym was staring at me lastnight when I was lifting.  I swear they must be freaks!     No more cute workout clothes tonight!  I'm going undercover!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

Craig is looking really good himself.  Poor baby still has to do more cardio.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS JODIE!!!  I can't believe how much your calf went down from the last measurement!!!!!!      You are so amazing!!  You wanna train me    GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you P! They do hell on the bi's!


... and they can humble some of us ... I had to go down 20lbs from my normal curling weight.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

Jodie ... you had said you think there are only 2 other gals in your division.  I'm curious, does it matter to you as a competitor, how many girls you beat out?  I remember when I was boxing that there were only 3 others in my weight class and winning just didn't mean as much as it could have because the 3 others weren't nearly as good as I was on that day.  It seemed to take something away knowing I brought the whole package that day and it really wasn't tested. (please don't read more into that than I intended ... I said I was the best on that day because that's how I feel ... on any given day, everyone can be beaten)   I'd just like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Craig is looking really good himself. Poor baby still has to do more cardio.


Sorry if you've answered this before, but you had said that Craig was possibly going to do this comp if he was happy with his progress ... and it sounds as though he has done well.  Is he going to compete as well?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> No more cute workout clothes tonight! I'm going undercover!


 
   Incognito!!

Are you gonna wear shades and a do-rag???


----------



## ltennis299 (Jun 9, 2004)

HI Jodie!! I just wanted to say you have done such an AWESOME job!! Good luck this weekend... I've still been keeping up with everyone's journal's.. just way too busy lately to post or keep mine up. Doing super though! You are proof that you can change your body with clean eating and consisitency and LOTS of hard work and determination! 
byeee


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 9, 2004)

NT...I am competing this weekend...as always, I feel I could look better...i really could use another week or two of dieting.....but such is life......I'm just gonna go and have fun and watch Jodie take home her first place trophys.

Jodie was kind of dissapointed to hear that there is only one other girl in her class...she looks good and with all the hard work she put in she really wants to compete....if (when) whe wins hre class she will still have to compete with the other winners from all the other classes for the overall trophy.....so she does get to show her stuff.

she is being humble and saying that you never know who shows up....but I'm pretty sure she is going to kick some ass!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> NT...I am competing this weekend...as always, I feel I could look better...i really could use another week or two of dieting.....but such is life......I'm just gonna go and have fun and watch Jodie take home her first place trophys.
> 
> Jodie was kind of dissapointed to hear that there is only one other girl in her class...she looks good and with all the hard work she put in she really wants to compete....if (when) whe wins hre class she will still have to compete with the other winners from all the other classes for the overall trophy.....so she does get to show her stuff.
> 
> she is being humble and saying that you never know who shows up....but I'm pretty sure she is going to kick some ass!


well, good luck to both of you!!  She is very humble considering the bod she's worked so hard to create.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2004)

5.9 BodyFat! Jodie you are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Craig you will do awesome at the show also!!!  I have a good feeling about this show for both of you!!! (and I do have pychic powers..)


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 9, 2004)

Amazing job Jodie !


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 9, 2004)

damn Stacey...psychic powers huh...I din't know you were so gifted...what food am I thinking about right now? Lets see how good your psychic powers are....lol.

(just about any answer will be correct at this point)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

5.3    Fantastic Miss Jodie!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

I want to see some new pictures of that hot bod!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> damn Stacey...psychic powers huh...I din't know you were so gifted...what food am I thinking about right now? Lets see how good your psychic powers are....lol.
> 
> (just about any answer will be correct at this point)


Pizza!       

And you can't have any!  bahahahahahahahha


----------



## P-funk (Jun 9, 2004)

mmmmmm, pizza


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> 5.3  Fantastic Miss Jodie!!


NT it's 5.9.  I think Craig is 5.3.

I am kinda disappointed about there only being two in the class.  I know who the other girl is and know she didn't put her all into her training and everything.  But I'll go with the flow and see what comes out of it.  It's her first show, she is more the figure type than the bbing type.  She's gotten lots of bad advice from people who think they know everything and it shows.  She's a nice girl and I do like her.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mmmmmm, pizza


YOU can not have any either!  3 more weeks for you!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Incognito!!
> 
> Are you gonna wear shades and a do-rag???


Tam...I'm breaking out the big baggy clothes!  Cover everything up!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT it's 5.9. I think Craig is 5.3.
> 
> I am kinda disappointed about there only being two in the class. I know who the other girl is and know she didn't put her all into her training and everything. But I'll go with the flow and see what comes out of it. It's her first show, she is more the figure type than the bbing type. She's gotten lots of bad advice from people who think they know everything and it shows. She's a nice girl and I do like her.


I stand corrected.    How do you think your physique is now compared to your last show?  

I think it would be tough for a novice to determine whether the information they're being told is correct or not, especially if you didn't have a friends/support group to bounce ideas off.  Now, the not giving it her all is her fault and she is the only one to blame for that.  Regardless, she's about to get her first introduction to the school of hard knocks in the fitness world.  When you make the decision to compete, you'd better bring your best to the table, because there are ladies such as yourself who are doing just that.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tam...I'm breaking out the big baggy clothes! Cover everything up!


are you wearing the baggy clothes to the comp?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> are you wearing the baggy clothes to the comp?


of Coarse!   I get cold easy.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.  How do you think your physique is now compared to your last show? *Last show I was in the 9's, but it was figure in the NPC.  whole different ballpark.  I have made improvements in my delts, my V taper and in my legs.*
> 
> I think it would be tough for a novice to determine whether the information they're being told is correct or not, especially if you didn't have a friends/support group to bounce ideas off. Now, the not giving it her all is her fault and she is the only one to blame for that. Regardless, she's about to get her first introduction to the school of hard knocks in the fitness world. When you make the decision to compete, you'd better bring your best to the table, because there are ladies such as yourself who are doing just that*.  I know who she is getting her info from, he doesn't know as much as he thinks he does.  He is the most arrogent asshole I have ever met and thinks he is better than eveyone, but can't back it up at all.   [/*QUOTE]


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I want to see some new pictures of that hot bod!!


Andrea....Craig's Hot bod?   OMG, he doesn't even look like the same person.  I cuddle in the morning with him, use to having a lil more to grab hold of in the middle.  Not anymore.  It's all gone.  We may have time tomorrow after I get finished with my interview to snap a few pics.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

ltennis299 said:
			
		

> HI Jodie!! I just wanted to say you have done such an AWESOME job!! Good luck this weekend... I've still been keeping up with everyone's journal's.. just way too busy lately to post or keep mine up. Doing super though! You are proof that you can change your body with clean eating and consisitency and LOTS of hard work and determination!
> byeee


Ms. Lynne!  I was wondering where you have been!  Don't be a stranger!  We miss you here!  It's sweet of you to say that about the changes.  It's fun to see them happen.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Andrea....Craig's Hot bod? OMG, he doesn't even look like the same person. I cuddle in the morning with him, use to having a lil more to grab hold of in the middle. Not anymore. It's all gone. We may have time tomorrow after I get finished with my interview to snap a few pics.


Sure  ! But I want to see those legs (yours, not his!!!  )


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Sure  ! But I want to see those legs (yours, not his!!!  )


 
Oh.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

Legs. Hard to take those yourself. They still look like yuck to me. But nothing else I can do now.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Your legs are freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Pizza!
> 
> And you can't have any! bahahahahahahahha


*oreos~ doublestuffed!!!  *

*YELLOWCAKE W/ LOTS OF CHOCOLATE ICING...  *

*UMM? PROBABLY EVERY FOOD--CHEESECAKE TOOOO!*


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2004)

YOUR LEGS LOOK AWESOME!!

And Sorry for the teasing above!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

They have this ice cream at this place in town that is soooooo good.  It's a Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Brownie with any ice cream you want (I get chocolate Moose Tracks (chocolate ice cream with reese cups, chocolate chunks and peanut butter swirls)  topped with three toppings (Reese Cups, Snickers, Oreos) fudge, whip cream, pb sauce and a cherry!! And they are HUGE!! I just may have to enduldge on Saturday for Jodie!!  If I do, I'll take a picture of it just for laughs, it's so big and I can eat it all!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

You guys and icecream.  I swear.  LOL   Ya'll are funny.  It's ok about the teasing Stacey,


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Your legs are freaking awesome!!!


They do look alot different from when we started.  I like these, hate the ones that always come back.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 9, 2004)

i never even think about sweets ever


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 9, 2004)

Food with no salt sucks the big one! 

:::think to self..only two days of it, only two days!::::  It blows!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

Jodi your legs look awesome!!!!!!!!  I am so proud of you!!!!  Guess what I am done with school until the 22nd


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Jodi your legs look awesome!!!!!!!! I am so proud of you!!!! Guess what I am done with school until the 22nd


Finished?  as in completely done and you don't have to go anymore?   AWESOME!!!

My legs.  They look good for now.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> i never even think about sweets ever


 
Hopefully because your too busy thinking about girls?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

Today so far I still feel like pooh. I think I got up every hour or close to it. Probably kept Craigiepooh up too. Feel like I am dragging really bad, but have to be at work until 1, then that interview at 2. OK, enough of my pity party.

My suit better arrive today.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

Do you feel sick or just tired??  You should hav called me I was up from 1am-4am and then up again for cardio at 6am    I am going to be one tired puppy    Oh and I am done for Spring term (we are on quarters) and then i start my internshiip as a Olympic and Elite Athlete Management/Marketing/PR Intern and school on the 22nd (four classes)  I know I think I am crazy doing this all summer but I am excited because it will keep me busy and then after summer I only have two terms and I am done for good, well until grad school in like 4 years    Enough rambling, feel better jodie


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2004)

hey chicky poo...........


I sent you an email...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Today so far I still feel like pooh. I think I got up every hour or close to it. Probably kept Craigiepooh up too. Feel like I am dragging really bad, but have to be at work until 1, then that interview at 2. OK, enough of my pity party.
> 
> My suit better arrive today.


I'm sorry you're not feeling good honey......

I hope you're suit comes in today too!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

I hope you feel better honey!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Do you feel sick or just tired?? You should hav called me I was up from 1am-4am and then up again for cardio at 6am  I am going to be one tired puppy  Oh and I am done for Spring term (we are on quarters) and then i start my internshiip as a Olympic and Elite Athlete Management/Marketing/PR Intern and school on the 22nd (four classes) I know I think I am crazy doing this all summer but I am excited because it will keep me busy and then after summer I only have two terms and I am done for good, well until grad school in like 4 years  Enough rambling, feel better jodie


I feel sick.   I did come home from work, so I am eatting, then gonna go lay on the couch to watch tv.  Usually the extra C and Zinc nip it in the butt, but I think this time it is nipping me in the butt!

Sounds like you have a busy summer planned!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> hey chicky poo...........
> 
> 
> I sent you an email...


Sent ya one back.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm glad your home & Resting!!!

Sending you get well Vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

well miss Jodie ... I hope you and Dr. have a fabulous time this weekend.  Pleae, becareful going home with all the hardware.  And forgive those who may look at you with distain ... they are probably sore that they came in thinking they were all that ... and then you two showed up!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well miss Jodie ... I hope you and Dr. have a fabulous time this weekend. Pleae, becareful going home with all the hardware. And forgive those who may look at you with distain ... they are probably sore that they came in thinking they were all that ... and then you two showed up!


Your a doll NT.   Made me laugh reading this.  Kinda hard thing to do right now when I have this sinus headache from hell.  Waiting for the meds to kick in so I can lay down again.  

NT...You should see the stash of goodies we got!  Sam's wholesale bakes cookies, we have one LARGE package of those with three different kinds of cookies, 1 box of double fudge brownies and a box of blueberry muffin mix (these are for Sat. 6am loading).  One bag of those small fun size butterfingers, 4 small bottles of red wine, rice cakes, peanut butter and honey! 

Stacey...thank you for the good vibes!  It worked on the suit!  It arrived today and fits like a dream.  No camel toe or butt cheek to fall out.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

Saturday food should go like this:
6am: 4 egg whites and 1/2 yams (or muffin mix or brownies, probably both and no yams)
8am: 1/2c yams
10am: 1/4c. yams
Noon- Prejudging
30 mins before going onstage:
1 sm. candy bar, 1 sodium free rice cake with peanut butter and honey
15 mins before:
3-4oz red wine
along with pumping up
immed. following prejudging rehydrate with 10 oz water
2pm: 4 egg whites and 1/2 c yams
4pm:  1/2c. yams and 4oz water
6pm: 4 oz turkey and 1/2c yams
8pm: 1/4 c yams followed by same as above for 30 mins prejudging.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm so hungry right now and reading about muffin mix made me salivate so bad!  LOL

Good luck Jodie, I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

Jodi...I saw the other girl that is in my class lastnight.  She should do figure.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Your a doll NT. Made me laugh reading this. Kinda hard thing to do right now when I have this sinus headache from hell. Waiting for the meds to kick in so I can lay down again.
> 
> NT...You should see the stash of goodies we got! Sam's wholesale bakes cookies, we have one LARGE package of those with three different kinds of cookies, 1 box of double fudge brownies and a box of blueberry muffin mix (these are for Sat. 6am loading). One bag of those small fun size butterfingers, 4 small bottles of red wine, rice cakes, peanut butter and honey!
> 
> Stacey...thank you for the good vibes! It worked on the suit! It arrived today and fits like a dream. No camel toe or butt cheek to fall out.


That is one  serious stash if I do say so myself ... and what is Craig going to have?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

Good news for you!  That's great because there is no doubt you have a BB frame.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> That is one serious stash if I do say so myself ... and what is Craig going to have?


We are sharing.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Good news for you! That's great because there is no doubt you have a BB frame.


Jodi...I did get sweet potato too!   BBing frame?  Sometimes I wondfer if that is a goodthing.  Good in respects to natural shows, but if it came to the NPC, I'd be blown away and put in my place.  I'm gonna see if I can find an NGA show next.  Bigger organaztion.


----------



## iminluvwiturgf (Jun 10, 2004)

uh, i have a question, does anyone know what the thread was that had that 14 year old boy?


----------



## iminluvwiturgf (Jun 10, 2004)

this is my first time here, i heard about a 14 year old boy here, and i'm 15, so i decided to try it out, nothin to lose..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2004)

That's why I'm doing a natural comp.  ANBC is the organization I'll be competing in.  There is no way I would stand a chance in NPC.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

iminluvwiturgf said:
			
		

> this is my first time here, i heard about a 14 year old boy here, and i'm 15, so i decided to try it out, nothin to lose..


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 


what kind of statment is that!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

A 15 year old boy, looking for a 14 year old boy.  He has no info on the kid... and what made him post in Jodies journal?  See wtf!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> A 15 year old boy, looking for a 14 year old boy. He has no info on the kid... and what made him post in Jodies journal? See wtf!


I know!!!  Man, that is so great.  It always makes me wonder who is one the other side of that computer screen.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 10, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey Cat!   

Did you bring your friends in here too?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 10, 2004)

We applied the first coat of protan tonight.   My suit made it!  Yippeeeee 
I'm starting to feel better too.  All should eb good for Saturday.  Gotta work on my routine tomorrow since most of this afternoon was spent sleeping.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hey Cat!
> 
> Did you bring your friends in here too?


hell no!
i dont know that michael jackson wanna be haha

just kidding

Im guessing that kid asked about another kid, so he could relate b/c of their ages???


w/e has nothing to do with me


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

Morning!!!  I am so excited for you about tomorrow!! I can't believe it's finally here!!!!    Your gonna do so awesome, I just know it!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

It's weird Andrea.  Doesn't seem like it should be here already!  I'll get butterflies later today.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm getting butterflies for ya!!! I'm excited  !!!!!  

Are you familar with low carb and refeeds?  If so, will you pop over to my journal and take a look at my last post, just a few questions.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

I do low carb, but when I do refeed it is usually the opposite of what everyone else does.  I do mine with sugar stuff.  I'll go see after I finish Craig's 2nd coat of protan.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Your a doll NT. Made me laugh reading this. Kinda hard thing to do right now when I have this sinus headache from hell. Waiting for the meds to kick in so I can lay down again.
> 
> NT...You should see the stash of goodies we got! Sam's wholesale bakes cookies, we have one LARGE package of those with three different kinds of cookies, 1 box of double fudge brownies and a box of blueberry muffin mix (these are for Sat. 6am loading). One bag of those small fun size butterfingers, 4 small bottles of red wine, rice cakes, peanut butter and honey!
> 
> Stacey...thank you for the good vibes! It worked on the suit! It arrived today and fits like a dream. No camel toe or butt cheek to fall out.


Jodie~~ Your stash of goodies sounds so yummy! You deserve all of them!! I am So Excited for you  and I can't believe its already here!!! I totally have butterflies for ya! LoL! I know you will do Fantastic though!!!  You Rock woman!!! You And Craig!!  YEAH!!!I'M SO HAPPY YOUR SUIT CAME!!! And It Fits!!! Thats Awesome!!! 

I probably won't make it out there--I'm hurting Really Bad today- I guess because I worked so much yesterday But I'll be thinking of You All Day!!! And If I feel good in the morning I will drive out there..where is it at exactly?

Are you feeling a lot better now??


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

Stacey...I feel alot better today.  I've been up since 7am, already put a coat of protan on myself and then put one on Craig when he got back from the car place.  We are waiting on the makeup lady (to match my "tan") to get here at 10, then my son is gonna be here around noonish, then we have to go up to Conroe for the drug tests, then back home, find Tanya and Steve.  Maybe apply one more coat of protan.  Then who knows what!

I hope you get to feeling better too!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hey Cat!
> 
> Did you bring your friends in here too?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

Well you never know NT.   Had to ask.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)

so very true


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

You are doing great Jodie.. almost time for junk foods and your beloved salt!! hang in there! Maybe u should tell that girl about doing figure after the show, u r right that the two require very different physiques.. btw omgggg 5.9!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You are doing great Jodie.. almost time for junk foods and your beloved salt!! hang in there! Maybe u should tell that girl about doing figure after the show, u r right that the two require very different physiques.. btw omgggg 5.9!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN!!!!!!!!


Thank you Greekie!  I miss my steak seasoning!   I usually don't add much salt to things, so I am ok there.

I'll be nice and not say anything.  She had wanted to do figure at this show, but didn't realize they didn't have it until 6 weeks or so ago.  We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh well, at least she can get some stage experience!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

Jodie~Busy day today for you guys!! Have fun driving to Conroe--thats good your going before the Mad 5 O'Clock traffic gets out!!
I'm glad your feeling better!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Oh well, at least she can get some stage experience!


She has LOTS of that already.  She does it nightly without her top on.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

oh my gosh Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

Yep.   You wouldn't think so just by looking at her.  Does't have the norm. stripper attitude.  She's actually very nice.


----------



## chauny (Jun 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> She has LOTS of that already. She does it nightly without her top on.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Classic!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

Everyone has to work somewhere.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

Thats True Jodie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

Stacey...that complex I interviewed at was awesome.  I dunno if I will get it or not.  If not, no biggy.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Yep. You wouldn't think so just by looking at her. Does't have the norm. stripper attitude. She's actually very nice.


What is the stripper attitude?   Just because ladies strip for a living doesn't mean they're not nice.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

Some of them aren't NT.  The attitude is they think they are better than everyone else, that all men are pigs, etc.....

I've got friends that have done this for a living, no biggy.  Just don't blow up the head in away it doesn't need to be.  Everyone has bills to pay, so what if that is how they do it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)

That I understand ... some are not nice.  I'm glad the majority of gals we know seem very pleasant.  From what I understand from these ladies is that the men can sometimes be very vulgar ... and to that I say yes I agree they can and don't need to be, but on the other hand, you have to take into consideration the type of business establishment you're in.  

My wife did some cage dancing (sort of a go-go dancer) for a couple of nights (clothed) in a strip club just for the fun of it.  She was surprised by the type of vulgar comments she got.  It was an eye opener for her ... and for me as well.  I've heard the guys talk trashy to the gals but it's rare for me to hear it.  So when she told me this 2 nights in a row, it shocked me.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 11, 2004)

I think it has a lot to do with the kind of place it is too.  I mean if your at some cheap, redneck bar then I would expect the vulgar comments, but if your at a classier place, then most guys are gentleman (from what I've heard).  No, I've never danced though but I've been to topless bars and what not so I've heard the trash being talked.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2004)

We've been to both types of places and once the alcohol starts flowing, it can get that way regardless of where you are.  I expect it wherever I am ... there is really no need for that type of talk in public.  Save it for the card game with your friends.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Well you never know NT. Had to ask.


wtf
Im a few months away from 17

and you are acting like im some little 12 year old that likes to play on IM with his kiddie freinds

damn


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> wtf
> Im a few months away from 17
> 
> and you are acting like im some little 12 year old that likes to play on IM with his kiddie freinds
> damn


You eatting ok?   You've been kinda grumpy.  Sure your not on a cutting diet?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

I did my pee in a cup this afternoon! 

The peeps that are putting on the show stuck me in Masters (  ).  He just "assumed" that is where I wanted to be since I was 37.  bahahaha...  wrong answer.  So I entered into the women's short too.  So now I am in master's with 3 others and short with 2 others. 

Now my dear sweet son here eatting chick-fil-a!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

No Novice class? Sounds like yours is height class too 

Your son is a looker.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

They do not do novice for women in this Organazation.  Based off height.   

Hmm...My son is a brat.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

We have offically cut off water for the day.  Still have to cook my steak and choke down some veggies with it.  I hopefully have just applied my last coat of protan.  I have 3.  Did 2 myself.  Still have to coat Craig one more time.  Had to have them leave for a little while so I would have the kitchen to myself to paint.  I have our food for tomorrow already packaged up and ready to go.

OMG...Prince will be here for a concert.  I saw him my senior year of high school.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

The Administrator Formerly Known As Prince? 

Good luck Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

No P......The dude that use to be known as Prince.  The singer, you know that short guy from the Twin Cities.

Thank You Premier!   I want that 1st place!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

I know, I tried to make a funny


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I know, I tried to make a funny


Oh...I'm brain dead.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 11, 2004)

Jodie I just wanted to extend my *BEST WISHES *to you for tomorrow!!!    :bounce: 
To me, your already a winner, youve done an amazing job that deserves more praise than I can express... long uneasy journey to that stage. You'll ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Jodie 

I'm sure you are going to do great


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know!!! Man, that is so great. It always makes me wonder who is one the other side of that computer screen.


Look what I found...

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=10686&hl=&


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Look what I found...
> 
> http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=10686&hl=&


Stop it!! You have got ot be F*ckin' kidding me....lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

I know! LMAO

You believe that kid is going to be sponsored by bulknutrition...  He will probably get freakin HUGE off of all the free supps.  Lucky little shit.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 11, 2004)

is that the kid?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 11, 2004)

wait, why is he going to get sponsored by bulk nutrition??
i had friends that were more ripped, stronger, and heavier than that kid when they were 14...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

I think thats the kid that the other kid(here) was looking for.  I mean he is 14..



			
				myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> wait, why is he going to get sponsored by bulk nutrition??
> i had friends that were more ripped, stronger, and heavier than that kid when they were 14...


Read the thread.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Look what I found...
> 
> http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=10686&hl=&


Ummm...   He's trying to find help?  Cuz he is only 15?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you for wishing me well tomorrow!   We are just waiting for time to pass so we can go to bed and get the show on the road tomorrow.  I'm ready for my goodies.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

waiting to go to bed.  aren't you exhausted??

what time do you have to rise tomorrow?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

JODIE!!!! GOOD LUCK TOMORROW SWEETIE!! (Not that you need it) I think you deserve to win! You look great & you will knock them dead tomorrow!!!!

GOOD LUCK! I WILL BE THINKING OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh cool- I bet those apartments are nice!  I hope you get it!!

*GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!    *


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> waiting to go to bed. aren't you exhausted??
> 
> what time do you have to rise tomorrow?


Patrick,

We got up at 6am. I fell asleep on the couch about 10:30 last night. 
Oh...when you have your stuff the day of your show in the morning, if you have blueberry muffins, stick to the mix, muffin are hard to eat without water. They stick to your mouth!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 12, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> JODIE!!!! GOOD LUCK TOMORROW SWEETIE!! (Not that you need it) I think you deserve to win! You look great & you will knock them dead tomorrow!!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK! I WILL BE THINKING OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Stacey...I have your cell programmed in mine, I'll give you a call later to let you know how things go! Gotta call you, Tam, and Tanya. Tanya wasn't able to make it in, her oldest daughter had an accident at the store and required that they stay home. More important to be sure she is going to be alright than to come here.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 12, 2004)

Abs from this morning, this is with 4 coats of yucky protan.   Craig is looking all dry and hot too!  He's filling back out nicely!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 12, 2004)

*OHHHHHHH MYYYYYYY GAWD!!!!!!!!! *  


SUPER WOW on the KILLER ABS!!!  wow.. wow.. wow.. too nice!  

KICK SOME BUTT TODAY WOMAN!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 12, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> *OHHHHHHH MYYYYYYY GAWD!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> SUPER WOW on the KILLER ABS!!!  wow.. wow.. wow.. too nice!
> ...


I'm gonna try Jenjen!  I got butterflies now.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 12, 2004)

Good luck Jodie !!!!!!!!  You to Craig  !!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Stacey...I have your cell programmed in mine, I'll give you a call later to let you know how things go! Gotta call you, Tam, and Tanya. Tanya wasn't able to make it in, her oldest daughter had an accident at the store and required that they stay home. More important to be sure she is going to be alright than to come here.


Hey Honey!! Are ya nervous??? Your going to do Fantastic!!! HOLY COW YOUR ABS LOOK AMAZING!! DAMN GIRL!!!! You are Soooo walking away with a Trophy!!! AMAZING!! & SEXY TOO  LoL
I bet Craig looks Wonderful tooooooo!!!

Yes please call if you have time..if not don't worry---  

I hope Tanya's daughter will be okay!!
I'm So sorry I can't be there with you today-- I realllly want to go!! But I'm in so much pain. I just took a pain pill--and I had been off of them. 

GOOD LUCK GIRL!! What time do you guys have to leave... soon huh?!! 

SMILE BIG ON STAGE!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 12, 2004)

hope you did well


when do we know da results peeple??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

She's probably at the night show right now and getting ready for all her goodies


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 12, 2004)

lol its a new day where is she


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

I came online just 5 minutes ago to find out the same thing.  I know if I was her though I'd be stuffing my face right now


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2004)

awww man--just got home from the wedding to sign on here to see if you have been on here yet for Results. I'm sure you did awesome and are probably very tired!! Can't wait to here how you did! I bet your enjoying all your goodies!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2004)

Howd ya do???? Im so excited to find out!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2004)

I'll let Jodie tell you all how WELL she did......

All I'm gonna say is CONGRATULATIONS to my girl


She really rocked


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

Man, Ya'll have been busy in here.   My son decided to HOG my cell phone yesterday, wore the battery down to nothing.  My hair gel spewed all over my charger for my cell so I couldn't recharge my damn phone to call anyone.  When I tried, it cut me off.  Anyways...the results. 

Women's Masters:    1st place
Women's Short:   1st place
Women's Overall:  1st place, plus pro card for TNBF (small Texas organization)
Special Award:  Women's Most Muscular


So...I kinda walked away with the whole show.     I was a good night and well worth the effort!  The only way it could have been more perfect is if we would have won the lotto! 

Craig did wonderful himself, he did win his class too!

We had a great experience with the TNBF, they have a very well run show, flowed extremly well with no glitchs or anything.  They do put alot of emphisis on legs for the ladies, I do need to work on these some more. It's the only place the one girl I had talked about could have caught me. Her's were skinny with a lil better shape.   They way they judge didn't always go for who was biggest.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 13, 2004)

GREEEAATTTTT JOB!!!!!
wow you won everything everyting!

But i knew you would


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I came online just 5 minutes ago to find out the same thing. I know if I was her though I'd be stuffing my face right now


Jodi...I started stuffing my face at 6am Saturday!  I was up making blueberry muffins and brownies.   Just couldn't have any water.  Don't eat cooked bleberry muffins without water, they stick to the mouth!

So far...I have had brownies, 1 blueberry muffin, Loads of fun size butterfingers, 1 piece of Godiva Choc. Cheesecake, 1 slice of pizza, 1 lg. order of cheesy breadsticks, 3 spicy buffalo wings, Bacon, egg, cheese biscuit and hasbrowns from McD's.  Lunch is Fuddrucker's follwed by a movie (Stepford Wives) with buttery popcorn.

It hasn't been too bad!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> GREEEAATTTTT JOB!!!!!
> wow you won everything everyting!
> 
> But i knew you would


Pretty Much Cat!  It was a good night!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 13, 2004)

your so great =P


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Man, Ya'll have been busy in here. My son decided to HOG my cell phone yesterday, wore the battery down to nothing. My hair gel spewed all over my charger for my cell so I couldn't recharge my damn phone to call anyone. When I tried, it cut me off. Anyways...the results.
> 
> Women's Masters: 1st place
> Women's Short: 1st place
> ...


Wow!!!  Congratulations on the both of you!   

 I knew you were going to do well but to take the whole show!!!  Incredibly-awesome!!!  I'm so happy for the both of you!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Wow!!! Congratulations on the both of you!
> 
> I knew you were going to do well but to take the whole show!!! Incredibly-awesome!!! I'm so happy for the both of you!!!


Thank you David! I was bouncing all around back stage. LOL 

David...You would love the awards! They are swords, daggers and Axes (these two are mounted on plaques. They are so heavy too!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Women's Masters: 1st place
> Women's Short: 1st place
> Women's Overall: 1st place, plus pro card for TNBF (small Texas organization)
> Special Award: Women's Most Muscular


  Damn Girl   You really took it home.  Congratulations.  

Your hard work and dedication has truly paid off.  You must feel so great.  I'm so happy for you


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi...I started stuffing my face at 6am Saturday! I was up making blueberry muffins and brownies.  Just couldn't have any water. Don't eat cooked bleberry muffins without water, they stick to the mouth!
> 
> So far...I have had brownies, 1 blueberry muffin, Loads of fun size butterfingers, 1 piece of Godiva Choc. Cheesecake, 1 slice of pizza, 1 lg. order of cheesy breadsticks, 3 spicy buffalo wings, Bacon, egg, cheese biscuit and hasbrowns from McD's. Lunch is Fuddrucker's follwed by a movie (Stepford Wives) with buttery popcorn.
> 
> It hasn't been too bad!


 I like that So far.............  How many more days before you have to diet again?

You forgot KK donuts


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I like that So far.............  How many more days before you have to diet again?
> 
> You forgot KK donuts


I'm giving myself until Monday night, then dropping back to the diet on Tuesday.  I'm still planning to do the Texas State on July 10th (not that I will do well, but its fun so what the hell).  Craig wants to start doing the Max OT training, so we'll go with that beginning Tuesday.  Cardio will be dropped down to three a week for about a week or so (depending on scale). But gotta add in sprints asap.

Don't really want donuts too much, more so bread this time.  

I did kinda clean house.  LOL  Craig said we needed a truck to bring everything home.  I'll post pics later.  The ones my son took turned out better than the ones I have.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS SWEETHEART! you and craig looked fantastic and those 1st place trophies were more than well deserved! 

Glad you enjoyed your foodies! Almost time for dieting again eek! Altho this time you want to come in a w softer look right, for figure?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

Then eat up girl   Mmmmmmmmm Ice Cream.

That will be a relief on the cardio for you.

Well congratulations again.   You really kicked some major ass yesterday.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah Jodie !!!!!   Yeah Craig !!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

WOW!!!  That is great.....Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## jstar (Jun 13, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Wow you must feel on top of the world! 

 Enjoy that Godiva Cheesecake...you have been talking about it for weeks so now it's time to enjoy it!!! Oh what show are you doing in July? 

 PS- Send your pics to Oxygen! You need to get in there - you rock


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2004)

*CONGRATS!!   *
*You really did kick some ass girlie!!! Right on! You look so amazing!!!*


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh My Gosh! I'm Soooooooooo Happy For You Guys!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> CONGRATULATIONS SWEETHEART! you and craig looked fantastic and those 1st place trophies were more than well deserved!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your foodies! Almost time for dieting again eek! Altho this time you want to come in a w softer look right, for figure?


Greekie..here in Texas they don't like a soft look, I would have been soft for them if this would have been an NPC figure and would have placed low. ( I expect low in figure.   )

One more day of food, but I dunno who much more I can handle of burgers and stuff.  Does a number on my tummy.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Wow you must feel on top of the world!
> 
> Enjoy that Godiva Cheesecake...you have been talking about it for weeks so now it's time to enjoy it!!! Oh what show are you doing in July?
> 
> PS- Send your pics to Oxygen! You need to get in there - you rock


J...I'm planning on doing the NPC Texas State in Figure.

My leggies aren't small enough for Oxygen magazine!  But thank you for thinking I could.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the congrats!   It was alot of fun!  And everyone here is wonderful.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 13, 2004)

*CONGRADS!!!!!*

BEYOND WELL DESERVED!!!! YOU AND CRAIG ARE UNBELIEVABLE!!!!  

No doubt in my mind that you wouldnt have done well! ASTOUNDING job!!!!!!   
SOOO Proud of the two of you!!! 
hope your enjoying all the yummy and deserved foods!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you David! I was bouncing all around back stage. LOL
> 
> David...You would love the awards! They are swords, daggers and Axes (these two are mounted on plaques. They are so heavy too!


Wow!  And, the awards are very cool!  Very different and unique!  I love them.  Where are you going to put them?  I'd say above the fireplace but bc/ you live in Texas, I don't think you have or need one.  Do you?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

Thank you Jenjen!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

Open Women's Short.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

Women's Masters


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Wow! And, the awards are very cool! Very different and unique! I love them. Where are you going to put them? I'd say above the fireplace but bc/ you live in Texas, I don't think you have or need one. Do you?


David, we do not have a fireplace.  Really no need here in Houston.  We can roast marshmellows outside without one.   

Right now they are sitting on the floor next to the tv until we decide where they should go.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> David, we do not have a fireplace. Really no need here in Houston. We can roast marshmellows outside without one.
> 
> Right now they are sitting on the floor next to the tv until we decide where they should go.


 

Looking at your comp pics, you certainly did blow away the competitors.  Some of the gals I wonder if they even do an bi's/Tri's routine. Your abs, as usual, were incredible!!! You certainly did deserve all the awards that night!    Congratulations, again!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

David..the pics aren't all that great, but thank you.
I think some of them do it just for the fun of it. They like to be in front of a crowd, etc. If they have dieted and lost weight, then they deserve to display their new self. Everyone was wonderful and a joy to be around.

I was somewhat catty to the one that I don't care much for, but it is more for personal reasons and something her friends have done to one of my good friends. She was walking around like she was the "shit", came up to me and said according to her pics that they had taken, she could see why they were taking so long...Had her "diet" person bring me the pics when I was sitting down with Craig before the night show to show me the pics. I flipped through them, thought, "oh, the lighting is crappy and you can't tell pooh", got up, put them back on her "diet" person's bag and went about my business of eatting. Then when we were back stage, she came up to me again to tell me that either one of us was gonna be 1 and 2. I just turned around and looked at her and said, "Laurie, I'm not worried about where I am gonna be placed, I haven't worried about it from the start" and walked off. After the short class was announced, her "diet" person told her she was robbed, etc (Craig overheard her talking shit)...that she had better symmetry etc than what I did. I'm sorry, I don't mean to be harsh or mean, but she had boobs that made her chest look so so, not much muscle anywhere else. The only place she was somewhat better was in the legs but not much better.  Someone's lak of sportsmanship always has to rain on the parade.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

More Short..the one I referred to is on the right.  The lady in the middle was a sweetheart, she's a dentist here in Houston.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

lookin' good!!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> David..the pics aren't all that great, but thank you.
> I think some of them do it just for the fun of it. They like to be in front of a crowd, etc. If they have dieted and lost weight, then they deserve to display their new self. Everyone was wonderful and a joy to be around.
> 
> *So they were like poseurs then? Just kidding. I applaude all those who compete and make an attempt to go up on stage and demonstrate their abilities and hard work. It takes a lot of courage.*
> ...


*It's amazing though. Those who talk too much shows that they know that they may have been beaten. I'm glad you walked away after her remarks the second time. It's the right thing to do. Another reason why you so much deserve #1! Kudos to you, hun!* 

*Respecting JLB, always!!!!*
*

*
http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

Just me before the night show.  I look flat!   I should have cake or something to fill me out.  I don't fill out well on just sweet potato.  Lesson learned this time.  I'm better off eatting the whole snackin cake.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

*So they were like poseurs then? Just kidding. I applaude all those who compete and make an attempt to go up on stage and demonstrate their abilities and hard work. It takes a lot of courage.* 


David...their routines at the night show were the best! They hammed it up bigtime! Had a blast with just being there! I loved it. It was great.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lookin' good!!


Thank you Patrick.  How you hangin in there?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you Patrick. How you hangin in there?


I am haning in....this week I got more ripped than last week so I guess that is good.  2 more weeks to go...I think work is going to be tough 2 days before my contest (dealing with annoying clients....sometimes being a trainer is a drag.).


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am haning in....this week I got more ripped than last week so I guess that is good. 2 more weeks to go...I think work is going to be tough 2 days before my contest (dealing with annoying clients....sometimes being a trainer is a drag.).


Why not re-schedule them?   Hell, if they can't understand you being two days out, you don't need em.  When I had John Sherman training me, he cancelled everyone that week before his pro show.

You'll see lots more changes..so don't be suprised!  Just enjoy them!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Why not re-schedule them? Hell, if they can't understand you being two days out, you don't need em. When I had John Sherman training me, he cancelled everyone that week before his pro show.
> 
> You'll see lots more changes..so don't be suprised! Just enjoy them!


I do enjoy the changes (the girls enjoy the changes more than I do though...lol).   I am not that into being lean really....lol.

Yeah, I was thinking about not trianing people on friday before my show but then I felt like I need to tough it out (I am super hard headed).


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> *So they were like poseurs then? Just kidding. I applaude all those who compete and make an attempt to go up on stage and demonstrate their abilities and hard work. It takes a lot of courage.*
> 
> 
> David...their routines at the night show were the best! They hammed it up bigtime! Had a blast with just being there! I loved it. It was great.


Very cool and I'm glad you mentioned "routine" which leads me to my last question for you.  Can you give us a sample of the music you used in your routines.  I would be curious to know.  Usually they consist of a mega mix but I'm wondering about yours.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I do enjoy the changes (the girls enjoy the changes more than I do though...lol). I am not that into being lean really....lol.
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking about not trianing people on friday before my show but then I felt like I need to tough it out (I am super hard headed).


Stress will be high enough on yourself that last week. Ditch the clients. Tell them you refuse to train them anymore unless they come watch you compete.  

I like being lean, but dang its easy to slip back into old habits. Right now I do not want to see anymore buffalo wings or cheesybreadsticks. I just had them again.  Heartburn is gonna be bad.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

david said:
			
		

> Very cool and I'm glad you mentioned "routine" which leads me to my last question for you. Can you give us a sample of the music you used in your routines. I would be curious to know. Usually they consist of a mega mix but I'm wondering about yours.


David..I used a song by Pink, called Respect, just the last min. of it.  Craig used a group called Thronley, song was So Far So Good.  My routine SUCKED!!!!    

Got til Oct. to plan a better one.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 13, 2004)

email richard simmons

Im sure he has some routines you could use


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> email richard simmons
> 
> Im sure he has some routines you could use


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 13, 2004)

http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=2059  <<~~~pics my son took from the show.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

Your pics look fantastic.  You look incredible.  I really took notice how well your chest and rear delts came in.  I could see some nice striations in one of your side pics.

I really like that first pic on your son's pics.  Is that you?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 13, 2004)

i was wondering same thing is that you???? 


and you look sweetly awesomely cool


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> David..I used a song by Pink, called Respect, just the last min. of it. Craig used a group called Thronley, song was So Far So Good. My routine SUCKED!!!!
> 
> Got til Oct. to plan a better one.


Cool songs but I doubt if your routine sucked.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

I really like that first pic on your son's pics. Is that you? 


Jodi...I wish!  LOL, it's the only figure trophy I have.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

well ... I'm a little late, but congradulations miss Jodie.    You really did your thing and were rewarded appropriately.  Nice work.  

The both of you looked great.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

NT your never late!  Thank you, we had alot of fun.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

so you're doing another comp in July?  Is this a bigger event?  DId I read it right that you're going to do figure?

My wife was asking, what happens after you compete, do your big meal binge ... what happens to your weight after you go back to eating sensibly and not dieting for a comp?  Does your weight go up significantly?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

Jodie!  I just got on the comp for the first time in 4 days and I find out you did awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so happy and proud of you!!!  Man I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS JODIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*I AM SOOOOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!! YOU KICKED SOME MAJOR ASS GIRL!!!*
The pictures of you are GREAT!!! You look SOO much better than all the girls up there!!!!!! That girl had no reason to be catty to you.. I think she was just plain old Jealous! 

I'm So Happy For you!!!! Your Trophies look really cool!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2004)

GREAT JOB!  I'm so happy that you were rewarded with all those first places that you deserved.  

By the way....I don't think either women in short class had better legs than you AND your upper body is far far superior.  Congratulations!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> so you're doing another comp in July? Is this a bigger event? DId I read it right that you're going to do figure?
> 
> My wife was asking, what happens after you compete, do your big meal binge ... what happens to your weight after you go back to eating sensibly and not dieting for a comp? Does your weight go up significantly?


NT...I'm going to do figure in the one coming up.  It's usually a pretty large show since it is the Texas State.  Last year I believe there were 15 to 17 girls in just short in figure.

Umm..weight after show.  This morning I was 124.  Saturday when I woke up and weighed I was 119.  Most of what has come back is water weight, maybe a lil fat.  What happens to my weight if I don't go back to dieting is that it creeps back up to the heavier side, usually 135 or so is where my body is comfy.  When I started prepping for this show, I was well above my comfy zone being 147 and was miserable.  Nothing fit. 

Didn't really do a big meal binge.  Had cheesy breadsticks and cajun buffalo wings from Pizza Hut at midnight!  More of a normal type food that I would have eatting if I hadn't been dieting.  Sunday was the stuff myself so full I could hardly move day.  Usually wouldn't have everything we had all in the same day.  I think the best tasting thing I had yesterday were my sf popsicles.  Today we had IHOP fro breakfast, 3 pancakes with bacon and a diet coke.  Lunch is gonna be fish, sweet potato, and green beans!  I feel 100% better when I eat my diet foods.  The other stuff makes me feel sleepy. chunky, slow, lathargic, fingers and toes that look like veinna sausages.  It's just icky.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

Would it be fair to say, in your specific case that if you dieted hard (as you did for the comp) and then resumed a healthy but little more sane diet while keeping up with gym workouts, that you could maintain your weight without ballooning up?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

Short, Stacey, and Nikegurl!   Thank you so much!

Stacey...I think the one girl's friends had pumped her head beyond swell stage.  She was at the gym Wednesday when we did our last workout, she said something along the lines that she knew she wasn't gonna take 1st.  Then came back Saturday all big headed from prejudging.  I swear when they were doing the awards, she grabbed my hand and about squeezed it to death.  I was like   I thought she was gonna start jumping up and down and stuff too. Her friends did take some really beautiful pictures of her between the shows, she photographs really well in them.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Would it be fair to say, in your specific case that if you dieted hard (as you did for the comp) and then resumed a healthy but little more sane diet while keeping up with gym workouts, that you could maintain your weight without ballooning up?


I would think you would have to gain some weight back, since the water and salt is basically cut and your dehydrated for the day of the show.  But if I would eat at maint. calories and continued with a less amount of cardio, I think it would be maintained at about a 5 to 8lb increase from contest date.  Usually when I go off season, I cut cardio completely due to hating it so much and do not watch what I eat.

I have to maintain this time and can't let it go to far off track due to such a short time frame of 3 weeks, anymore than what I have done now would be too much to pull down.  I'm not sure what I will do after the July one, this federation has one in Oct. that they are wanting me to do.  I don't want to have to do another 16 week diet to be ready for it.  I want to be able to start 8 weeks out from it.  Have to break out the calender and figure it out in the next few days.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

thanks Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

You are welcome NT.


----------



## fittxn (Jun 14, 2004)

Congratulations- You Look Absolutely Amazing!!!!!!!!  You Are Inspiring Me More And More. I Cant Wait To Do A Show Now. I Am Aiming For November!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

Jodie ... did you stick with 5 meals a day?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Short, Stacey, and Nikegurl! Thank you so much!
> 
> Stacey...I think the one girl's friends had pumped her head beyond swell stage. She was at the gym Wednesday when we did our last workout, she said something along the lines that she knew she wasn't gonna take 1st. Then came back Saturday all big headed from prejudging. I swear when they were doing the awards, she grabbed my hand and about squeezed it to death. I was like  I thought she was gonna start jumping up and down and stuff too. Her friends did take some really beautiful pictures of her between the shows, she photographs really well in them.


Ya I bet she did get a big head! LoL...
She is a pretty girl- but not as pretty as you!! I think you are Just BeautifuL!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

fittxn said:
			
		

> Congratulations- You Look Absolutely Amazing!!!!!!!! You Are Inspiring Me More And More. I Cant Wait To Do A Show Now. I Am Aiming For November!!


The Sherman?  Fun show to do!  Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jodie ... did you stick with 5 meals a day?


NT...today? yesterday? or tomorrow?
no, no and yes.  LOL  I feel so sleepy today.  AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  sugar is evil!!!!!!!   I had one box of brownie mix left in the house so I baked them at lunch, had a bunch of the mix, then ate my fish and sweet potato, threw the green beans inthe trash.  Just didn't want those.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Ya I bet she did get a big head! LoL...
> She is a pretty girl- but not as pretty as you!! I think you are Just BeautifuL!!!!!!


Aww...thank you Stacey.  Your a beautiful person inside and out.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT...today? yesterday? or tomorrow?
> no, no and yes. LOL I feel so sleepy today. AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH sugar is evil!!!!!!! I had one box of brownie mix left in the house so I baked them at lunch, had a bunch of the mix, then ate my fish and sweet potato, threw the green beans inthe trash. Just didn't want those.


 ... I meant during your training?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

5 to 6 meals per day in training.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow, this filled up fast!

Congrats!  You really look fantastic!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank you Premier.  I know I don't look like that today!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 14, 2004)

mew meow


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

ruff ruff


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

Tomorrow is back to the gym, back to cardio and back to my normal diet foods.  Time to begin feeling unstuffed and un miserable.
Saturday began 4 weeks until the Texas State.  Seems kinda weird in away.


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2004)

Questions about your cutting diet, and some advice please. After spending time with a recent competitior and nutritionalist she recommended for me (and fat loss) to cut carbs after 3, and to stick to around 120 Carbs per day. She also recommends cardio on an empty stomach, or AFTER weights. This seems similar to what you've been doing. Any thoughts?

1 other thing-I know you train in the pm-would that mean that post wo you dont have carbs?? Just protein and veggies?

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT...today? yesterday? or tomorrow?
> no, no and yes. LOL I feel so sleepy today. AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH sugar is evil!!!!!!! I had one box of brownie mix left in the house so I baked them at lunch, had a bunch of the mix, then ate my fish and sweet potato, threw the green beans inthe trash. Just didn't want those.


If you have any brownies left over you can send them my way


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Where is TP


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2004)

Shush it you!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Questions about your cutting diet, and some advice please. After spending time with a recent competitior and nutritionalist she recommended for me (and fat loss) to cut carbs after 3, and to stick to around 120 Carbs per day. She also recommends cardio on an empty stomach, or AFTER weights. This seems similar to what you've been doing. Any thoughts?
> 
> 1 other thing-I know you train in the pm-would that mean that post wo you dont have carbs?? Just protein and veggies?
> 
> Thanks


It's exactly what I do Jillie.  I usually have my last carbs with my meal 3 which normally falls around 1:30/2ish, then none after that.  AM cardio was always on empty tummy, unless I was doing spin class, then I would have my eggs, followed by spin, then my oats.  I never had carbs post workout, wasn't a problem for me.  You can always try it and see how it goes.  If you have problems with that after your workouts, just switch one of the meals around.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> If you have any brownies left over you can send them my way


I don't have brownies anymore.  My neighbors daughter brought us cookies Friday, so I returned the plate loaded up with brownies tonight.   

I mean your not suppose to return the plate empty, are you?

and Jodi....YOU can not have brownies.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

My Craigie pooh!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

So dark..


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't have photoshop to lighten them.  

Damn' it...it's the protan and dreamtan, not the pics!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Damn' it...it's the protan and dreamtan, not the pics!


Did you smudge the camera lense? 


haha!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Aww...thank you Stacey. Your a beautiful person inside and out.


Thanks girl!

You must feel totally amazing and on top of the world right now..I just can't stop telling you how Excited I am for you!! Your pictures are Awesome!! Especially the one your son took!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

Craig looked Awesome in the picture you two took on Saturday--and in that last picture above~ He looks great!!! I bet your very Proud of him!

Jodie I would have done the same--returned the plate with the brownies!! Thats so funny! It's like getting them back--lol!!  But ya..my mom says your not suppose to return it empty!

I bet you are so stuffed from all that food!! I had a treat tonight- A slice of Pecan pie- then 2 hours later I had 1 cup of sugarfree chocolate pudding--I feel like a cow..haven't had sweets in forever!! Ugggg!


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Jodie, coming from a 'pro'!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 14, 2004)

tiy dopunt neeed photoshop

Yopur good enough jodie


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 14, 2004)

oh its caragih

yea, its ok, dark its finte


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

I didn't take the pics of Craig.  His friend's did.  If someone can make them lighter.....


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Thanks girl!
> 
> You must feel totally amazing and on top of the world right now..I just can't stop telling you how Excited I am for you!! Your pictures are Awesome!! Especially the one your son took!


It's has been good.  I still need to find a place to put those swords.  They are BIG.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

I got up this morning...did 30 mins of cardio, had my eggs and oatmeal!   Cooked fish to take to work too!  Will be back to feeling uncrappy from the bad food soon!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 15, 2004)

Holy Smokes- I had a ton of reading to do!!!!!!!!!!!  But.........................

Jodie- You Rocked Girl!!!!    

You and Craig looked super awesome in your pictures!! Congratulations  You two make one hot couple!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thank you Andrea!  Sorry you had to read so much.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Good Morning Jodie! I saw those swords--They are HUGE!!!!!! 

Man its thundering Bad over here-- The storm was at my house when I left--lots of lightning & Thunder coming!!! (SLEEPING WEATHER)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2004)

*Craig's pics ....*


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

Morning Jodie    SOunds like you are back to kicking butt   Have a good day


----------



## fittxn (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes Jlb I Am Shooting For The Sherman Show, A Friend Of Mine And Her Husband Did It Last Year. I Had A Blast Just Watching It!! I Think I Am Going To Call One Of The Names You Recommended


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Where in houston do you live Fittxn??

When is the Sherman show?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

Fittxn...I went to the morning show to watch prejudging last year.  How did your friends do?

Stacey...the Sherman is usually the 2nd weekend of Nov. or right around that time.  

NT...thank you for making him lighter.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

Pammie!   It was good to do the cardio, wakes me up.  Back on my diet too!  Passed up PF Chang's for lunch.  I feel like pooh after I eat stuff lately when it isn't my normal stuff.  I think I am getting weird.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats Jodie and Craig!  Awesome work, awesome Pics.  Who would have expected anything other than the result you two got


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

aww, thank you Iain.  It's been greta being able to share it with everyone here.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT...thank you for making him lighter.


your welcome.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Pammie! It was good to do the cardio, wakes me up. Back on my diet too! Passed up PF Chang's for lunch. I feel like pooh after I eat stuff lately when it isn't my normal stuff. I think I am getting weird.


I totally know what you mean.  I love food but when I eat that nummy food I always feel poopy afterwards both in my head and my body.  I love my morning cardio but with Darren not going to the gym with me, I have to do mine postworkout becasue I am not getting up on my vacation super early so I can get to the gym before he gets home to do my weights.    Men...........


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Hmmm? That would be fun to do that show-- Your making me want to compete sooo bad...lol!! But I know I need to make a baby first


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh Yep I get sick too when I eat bad food-- I feel horrible..tummy aches and I'm in the bathroom for a couple of hours..just bad pains in the tummy and feel all bloated. Thats why I have to eat healthy--otherwise I would be real bitchy all the time!


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2004)

I think you need to start a new journal


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

I do Jillie.  Have to think of a name for it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 15, 2004)

everyone loves jodie mostest ^__^


look at all the pages in her journal from only 3 weeks


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

Cat..it's mostly me writing about bs stuff.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Jodie....how are ya today hon?   All is pretty good here!  Feeling a little better today, I've been really feeing like crap the past couple of days.

How about "More Trophies to Win" for the name of your new journal????


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Cat..it's mostly me writing about bs stuff.


dont be modest

You know evy one likes you mostest


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 16, 2004)

morning jodie.    how are things going over in the greatest state


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Jodie

It's POURING down rain here!! How about there?? Yucky!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hi Jodie....how are ya today hon? All is pretty good here! Feeling a little better today, I've been really feeing like crap the past couple of days.
> 
> How about "More Trophies to Win" for the name of your new journal????


Nooooooooooooo.  because I never place well in figure.  I just want to make the top 10!  I'd be happy with that.  I'm thinking of calling it a "New Journey".  I dunno?

Don't feel like crap!  I think it is the bad weather we have been having.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Things are going great except for lots of rain!  It's nasty outside.  Makes for a very blah day.

Yucky here too Stacey.  How are you feeling?


----------



## fittxn (Jun 16, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Where in houston do you live Fittxn??
> 
> When is the Sherman show?


I live in Spring, but i just moved from Hockley, kind of by Cypress.


----------



## fittxn (Jun 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Fittxn...I went to the morning show to watch prejudging last year. How did your friends do?
> 
> Stacey...the Sherman is usually the 2nd weekend of Nov. or right around that time.
> 
> NT...thank you for making him lighter.


My friends husband placed in the top 3, and I thought Val (my friend) would do great but she didnt plce at all


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Heya Jodie- Yeah it does make a Blah day!!!

I'm getting better slowly! Thanks for asking. Where they cut me-that still hurts bad-but improving everyday.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

fittxn said:
			
		

> I live in Spring, but i just moved from Hockley, kind of by Cypress.


Oh Neat! Yep Hockley is very close to me! ( I live in Fairfield)
I have a few friends that live in Hockley!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm gonna close this journal.  Please see the new one.  http://http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32891

Hmm...where is the close button?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

Jodie you can't close it because you arn't a mod in journals.  We can only edit/delete/move and close in forums we mod at.  I'll close it for you.


----------

